# This is crazy but I want a skein of this yarn!



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/

Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!

I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow!!!! If you can afford it... Go for it. Share a picture of your shawlette when you finish


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, a little spendy for my budget. Do you think there is enough yardage in one skein to do a shawlette?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've made shawlettes with less yardage. Every year I struggle to find the the exact right item to knit my God Mother from exotic yarns. I know she'd love this!

My resistance is fading!!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice of them to give you free shipping with that. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

If you can afford it, why not. It still is cheaper than therapy.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Holy buffalo! that's some expensive yarn! of course, my motto is, if you can't live w/o it, go for it!


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow that is georgeous but totally out of my price range lol, if you're fortunate enough to be able to tho I say go for it, me? I could barely afford the buttons today LOL


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Totally out of my price range, too!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess I'm just cheap. I could not spend that on 50 grams of yarn, ever. What if the cat ate it or I screwed up the pattern? No thanks. My resistence is great. My resistence to $.99 a skein yarn is low.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is so pretty. Really like it. But a little pricey for me. If you are fading fast buy 2 skeins... 600 yds. at $350. that is only .59 cents a yard.. lol lol lol


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! I would love to see a picture of whatever you make. That will be one special shawlette, but it comes to mind - how will you top it next year?


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz said:


> Wow!!!! If you can afford it... Go for it. Share a picture of your shawlette when you finish


OMG, is that a typo error ? That can't be the real price can it ? I'm not sure about the conversion to £ but it looks a lot .!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

That is the real price, first of all it's spun from pure Bison down, then a strand of silk, wrapped in real gold is added.

I'm placing an order for it!

What I'll for next year is a good question but I think I have this year's gift figured out.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

I would just love to touch that yarn....just for a few seconds...then RUN AWAY. And I thought 100% silk was expensive. How tempting.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I see why they call it Buffalo GOLD. :shock:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

And I thought 100% Cashmere at $57 was pricey.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


$175???? Whoaaaaa!!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yikes - you wouldn't want to find out you or your Godmother were allergic after the purchase!!


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

If you ever get baptized again can I be your 2nd Godmother? Esp if you knit with such wonderful yarns!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> And I thought 100% Cashmere at $57 was pricey.


Went looking for more cashmere - found about 4-600 yards for about 20-25 USD. And free shipping!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

You could always get the yarn with real silver in it....i have a purply blue one Kraemer Sterling something.....perfect for a Realsilvergirl....


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

That's about £117 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

How exciting!! I love a bit of healthy extravegance! Let us know if you go for it


----------



## stroxell05 (Aug 28, 2011)

I see it has free shipping, they should hand deliver that


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,i don't mind expence when you get value for money. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

courier, I have two skeins of Buffalo Gold that I'm looking for the perfect pattern for. I absolutely love it. If you can afford it, go for it. It's amazing stuff.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

OMG. Not for me, in this lifetime anyway, unless I win Lotto. Bet it'll be gorgeous when done. Please post pics.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's gorgeous and I would really like some too. But.....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Go for it, we only live once. Let us know what you think of it and what you will be making with it,


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I have done a bit of knitting with Bison yarns, they are pricey to begin with and the addition of the gold and silk adds to it. Cashmere can be obtained directly from the goat. Buffalo down cannot be gotten directly from the animal - they simply won't tolerate it! The shed fiber is collected from the environment the animals live in. In other words you have to collect it from fences, vegetation and the ground before it blows away - no easy task. Male Buffalo's tend to get a wee bit testy. Compare it to going into a lions cage to pick up hair shed from their manes!

I've used the Kraemer sterling yarn, it's really not that special as it's a basic run of the mill wool based yarn.

Dragondrummer, thanks for the encouragement. I've already got a pattern in mind.

My God Mother has been a very special person in my life. She and my Uncle were newlyweds when I was born, 58 years ago. My father was a photographer. Every single photograph that my father took, the day I was baptized, my God Mother is looking down at me in her arms and has the most amazing smile on her face. She was not much more than a girl at the time and she took her responsibility very serious then and has, ever since. There isn't anything I wouldn't do for this woman.

When I spotted this yarn, my first thought was "Aunt Lu would go nuts over this!". Quite simply, she's worth it.


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

I think I will settle on the Koigu. It is BEAUTIFUL !!!!
Miriam


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

It looks really soft. But.... What the heck, you only live once right. Go for it!


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

I say go for it! The pleasure you will get from knitting with it will be compounded by the pleasure she will have owning it! I was given some buffalo gold and it is just delicious! Sheriet


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful but definitely beyond my price range!


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

My theory is that I m creating art, and art is $$$, go for it and et peanut butter for aweek!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I thought $20.00 was expensive for a ball of yarn, if you buy it I would love to see a picture of the final product


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Crazy price, I could never pay that for one skien


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not so sure that you would get a shawlette with one skein, for sure with two skeins. Where is this store located? I'ddlove to touch it before I would jump to buy it.


courier770 said:


> Well I have done a bit of knitting with Bison yarns, they are pricey to begin with and the addition of the gold and silk adds to it. Cashmere can be obtained directly from the goat. Buffalo down cannot be gotten directly from the animal - they simply won't tolerate it! The shed fiber is collected from the environment the animals live in. In other words you have to collect it from fences, vegetation and the ground before it blows away - no easy task. Male Buffalo's tend to get a wee bit testy. Compare it to going into a lions cage to pick up hair shed from their manes!
> 
> I've used the Kraemer sterling yarn, it's really not that special as it's a basic run of the mill wool based yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Go for it, the way you feel about her there is no way to put a price on a gift. If you pass this chance you will always regret not having it done.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought a kit last all with bison yarn. It was for a scarf. I made the scarf for my SIL. Both he and my DD love it. My DD tells me it is very warm. Nine times warmer than wool so they say. I love it. My kit was $65.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

wow...just wow...rumplestiltskin you go for it...


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, Man ! I now have a serious case of Wantsies!!! Would love to have a skein of that yarn..... 

I have some kiviut yarn that I just love and this should be as soft.


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

Another exotic yarn, but not as expensive, is Qiviut yarn which is made from the down of the Musk Ox. I bought some in Canada several years ago. It feels like whipped cream when you bury your fingers in it. My source was a local mill on Prince Edward Island, Canada 
sheeptoshawl.com/qiviut-fiber-yarn-and-knitted-items/ They were wonderful and gave us a tour of the mill.
For Scrabble fans: that is the only English word where the Q is NOT followed by a u, but maybe that word has just been brought into the English language from the source of Musk oxen.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I would think you would need 2 or more skeins for you project. What do you think?


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Just did a search and Buffalo yarn is much cheaper on this site:

http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/categories/american-bison-yarns.html


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Holy cow...or I should say buffalo!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Life is short - go for it. The yardage is excellent - much more than most. The money goes anyways. Go to few less movies and don't eat out for awhile.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not for me that's for sure.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

if you are anything like me you might as well order it. once i fall in love with an object i am not happy until i purchase it. of course this advice comes with caveats 
1. as long as it does not make you homeless
2.. as long as you don't starve because of the purchase(of course all of us could probably use a bit of food deprivation)


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

**droooling** Get it if you can! So jealous!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I wouldnt feel bad buying that--people spend more than that on clothes any time they want!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

norm13 said:


> if you are anything like me you might as well order it. once i fall in love with an object i am not happy until i purchase it. of course this advice comes with caveats
> 1. as long as it does not make you homeless
> 2.. as long as you don't starve because of the purchase(of course all of us could probably use a bit of food deprivation)


Go for it. This is one of those situations when the right thing happened at the right time.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

I had no idea that buffalo was so EXPENSIVE! I have known about yarn made from it, but have never really found a place that sells it, until now. It would make a beautiful ANYTHING! But for a guy like me new to knitting, what are the attributes of buffalo that would make it worth so much money? Is it any softer or long wearing, or both, than other natural fibers? I can relate to this being FAR beyond my reach, financially, as well as most of you are, but it sure is fun to dream those fluffy yarn dreams, isn't it?


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

I had no idea that buffalo was so EXPENSIVE! I have known about yarn made from it, but have never really found a place that sells it, until now. It would make a beautiful ANYTHING! But for a guy like me new to knitting, what are the attributes of buffalo that would make it worth so much money? Is it any softer or long wearing, or both, than other natural fibers? I can relate to this being FAR beyond my reach, financially, as well as most of you are, but it sure is fun to dream those fluffy yarn dreams, isn't it?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> That is the real price, first of all it's spun from pure Bison down, then a strand of silk, wrapped in real gold is added.
> 
> I'm placing an order for it!
> 
> What I'll for next year is a good question but I think I have this year's gift figured out.


Can't wait to see what you knit with it. Beautiful yarn. Enjoy every stitch!


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

When you put it that way, it doesn't sound like so much. That is the way I would present it to my husband!!


----------



## CharP (Jan 25, 2013)

WOW what beautiful yarn. Pls post a picture. Always loved buffalos. there is something regal about them.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

tenaj said:


> Just did a search and Buffalo yarn is much cheaper on this site:
> 
> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/categories/american-bison-yarns.html


If you look closely and scroll down you will see the very same yarn which courier is talking about for the very same price of $175.00.
Go for it courier you know your god mothers deseves something special and so do you. You will enjoy knitting with it and think all about those lovely thoughts of your god mother that go into every stitch while your knitting with the probably best yarn available.


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

When you said expensive, I was thinking $75 not $175! Doesn't look like much yardage for that price. Sometimes we just have to splurge if the yarn is calling our name.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


I think you are an amazing person. It's a beautiful and thoughful gift for a person you love. I have spent more money than that on my son for gifts that will never last as long as the shawl will.

I say do it!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

That is the most beautiful,gorgeous yarn I have ever seen. I have been knitting for ,60 something years. If I had someone to make a gift for out of this yarn,and know that they would appreciate it,I would do the same. Good luck. Hope to see the finished product.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

tenaj, I don't think you see that this particular yarn is spun with a strand of silk that has been wrapped in real GOLD, so that's why the price is higher than other Bison yarns. This is a limited edition yarn. Only 10 skeins were available to the general public, with a reserve for some regular customers.

Yes one skein will make a shawlette. A shawlette is more like a cowl that is tied or fastened at the back of the neck and drapes down the front of the body. I've checked the yardage carefully and one skein will be more than enough.

Last year I made my God Mother a full shawl from Qiviut..she loves it.

Bison/Buffalo yarn (as I explained earlier) is spun from the "down" of the animal's coat. It generally isn't harvested directly from the animal..they simply will not tolerate that and it's far too dangerous to do so. The down is collected from the environment where the animals live (stuck to trees, brush, fencing and from the ground). So the raw fiber is more difficult to collect than that of other more "domesticated" animals and it's not as plentiful.

What makes it a premium fiber is it's warmth, even when it gets wet and it's durability. Think about how Bison live and where they live. It's also a fairly easy care fiber. Bison/Buffalo fiber/hides will last for generations too.

I can afford this (though not an a regular basis) without having to give up anything or go hungry.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

At least there's free shipping!


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! That is awesome. I could maybe swing one skein but would want to buy two "just in case". Cannot justify that.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Even though it is pricey I think it will be warm and beautiful. Your Godmother will love it! Please post a pix when it is finished.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

One skein will do the job and I actually should have a little left over. The pattern I have in mind is slightly "lacy".

My first thought, when I saw this yarn, was of my God Mother. I probably wouldn't even think about purchasing this yarn for anyone other than her. It's a done deal at this point but rest assured, this is a one time shot only.

Even slightly lacy items knit with Bison can be incredibly warm..yes the fiber is that good! It's my top favorite to both spin and knit with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I did touch some bison yarn once at the sheep and wool festival. Does that count? It really was sumptuous. Definitely something to drool over. You must really love your GM.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yikes! But beautiful. If you get it and make the shawlette, please share a photo!


----------



## 9kids (Nov 19, 2012)

Your God Mother is sure to love not only the gift but all the thought and care you put in it. I would love to see the finished project as well, please post a picture when done. Happy knitting!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

An interesting observation...the natural color of Buffalo is very close to that of Mink! Years ago we used to think that Mink and Sable were the ultimate statement of a "life of luxury" (before we realized that the fur industry isn't the most humane). The plus side to Buffalo/Bison, they aren't killed for their "fur" or hides alone. The breeding stock generally live long lives and provide a bit of "down" to be spun, as long as someone is willing to collect it.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

For the price they charge you. They should knit it for you and personally deliver it to you!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

deercreek, what fun would that be? If I wanted to get my God Mother a "ready made" gift I could just go to any website and click on something.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

I would consider adding insurance to the postage for that skein of yarn......... just saying


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I love it when I find the "perfect" gift for someone I love. It's the greatest feeling. I'm so happy and excited for you, that you can afford to buy and create something with this amazing yarn, for someone so special in your life!

And this is one thing I love about KP, a project like this is currently well beyond my means, so I shall be living vicariously through you. Enjoy every minute and please post lots of project updates 
Take us along for the ride.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Go for it. If I were a better knitter I would buy some and make something really special for someone I love. You'll get great satisfaction every time you see your godmother wearing it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


I think we all can understand how you are feeling... maybe this will help... to make a shawl you will need 2+ of them.. if you have the $350.00 to spend on that beautiful wool then I think it will be a beautiful shawl.. I can't even imagin how soft it is... 
EDIT: I see you have a pattern that will take less than the 300yds... so that is much more reasonable... I have to leave this post this yarn is sounding so amazing I don't want to be tempted any further  if you do go for this yarn I would love to see how it turns out...


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Only 2 0z per skein - How many would you need? I'd like to see and feel this yarn, but it's definitely out of my price range.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Are they crazy? I can't believe any yarn could be that expensive.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

As I understand the Bison or Buffalo yarn is intended to provide superior warmth. It is typically used for outdoor items such as mittens, scarves and hats because of it's incredible warmth. I have heard it is NOT the softest of fibers... but again, heresay because I have never used it.

Plus, the color is a mousy brown.... doesn't really appeal to me as something I would like to wear. It doesn't appear to come in other colors......

I don't know if a shawlette would benefit from extra warmth, but if you want to shell out the big bucks, don't let me stop you! IF I were to spend the money on this yarn, I would try mittens because my hands are ALWAYS freezing. It's not that I wouldn't PAY that much for yarn, but I would want to use it for it's purported purpose to get my money's worth.

I would probably go with a cashmere or a luxury alpaca for a shawlette, but I am often very "reasonable" in my extravagant purchases.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Bison yarn, that's something I'd like to try..maybe work my way up to the hefty price skein.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

HOLY BUFFALO BATMAN!!!!!!!
For that price they should bring the Buffalo to your house and gather the down and spin it right there in front of you!!!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

The pic makes it look like it would just float over your hand while knitting. Who'd a thunk to mix those two fibers and the wrap with a gold strand? I'm sure it will be the most stunning shawl. Please be sure to post a pictorial of you opening the package, carressing the skein, in progress pics and finally a pic of the finished masterpiece. That way we can all have a virtual experience to share with you.


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

I've never heard of buffalo yarn before. What makes this yarn so expensive? Is it really worth paying so much? I'd love to touch and feel it to have an idea.
If you can afford to buy this yarn, go for it. I hope your lucky God Mother will be able to appreciate how precious this shawlette will be (I don't only have the price in mind, but also all the love and work you'll put in it). Post a picture then!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie, apparently you have misread what I said I was going to make. NOT a shawl but a shawlette which is more along the lines of a cowl that is fastened at the back of the neck and drapes down the front of the body.

YES only one skein is needed. In fact, one skein has more yardage than the pattern I'm going to use, calls for.

I've addressed that a few times in this thread. I realize that some may mistake a shawlette for a shawl or small shawl. Though each skein is only 2 oz., there is 300 yds. in the skein and 275 yards of lace weight yarn is what I have made this pattern from before.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG! Is that yarn ever gorgeous! If you can swing it, go ahead and buy it! Would love to then see what you make out of it.

Hazel


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


Wow, that is real expensive. I could reproduce that yarn from on hand stuff as I have the pure gold wrapped silk thread and I got a couple pounds of buffalo down around here. hmmm, may have to dig some out. Wow that is a lot of $$ for that yarn.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

stroxell05 said:


> I see it has free shipping, they should hand deliver that


By buffalo!!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Your MIL sounds very special to you so go for it. You have justified the purchase.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope it is all you are wishing for.....it sounds so yummy. Would you share the name of the pattern you plan to use?


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I say go for it. Your heart is in the right place and if u can afford it do it and enjoy knitting first class.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I think it's wonderful when women do something for themselves. We don't do that enough. I realize you plan this as a gift. That will be wonderful and you will have the joy of making a truly phenomenal gift for someone you love. That's why it's for you as well. Please post a picture when you finish it. It's going to be amazing.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

so does that yarn have real gold flecks. holy buckets. I thought the wool i bought to make an einstien coat was expensive but this takes the cake. I am not sure i would pay that much for yarn even if i won the lottery. just saying. this is ridiculous. especially when there are some much ceaper fine yarns.


----------



## Renee N. (Jan 10, 2013)

Why did you have to show that to me!!! I would love to have it too, but it's out of my price range. Whoever you make something for with this is going to be very lucky!!!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> I love it when I find the "perfect" gift for someone I love. It's the greatest feeling. I'm so happy and excited for you, that you can afford to buy and create something with this amazing yarn, for someone so special in your life!
> 
> And this is one thing I love about KP, a project like this is currently well beyond my means, so I shall be living vicariously through you. Enjoy every minute and please post lots of project updates
> Take us along for the ride.


Hear hear! What a lovely post.

I usually knit only for myself, having found that others don't appreciate the time and effort that goes into a hand-knitted item. But right now I am making a shawl for an old friend who has had a rough year with her son in Afghanistan. Choosing the pattern, choosing the colors and yarn, knitting- every step and every stitch has been a source of joy to me. And now I get to give it to her and have that joy as well.

Good for you, Courier, I am happy for you.


----------



## katkeller59 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it will take more than one skin. lol


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi! OMG this is certainly on the 'expensive' side and I'm hoping the result is worth the expenditure for you! Please post back and let us know - is this gray the only color available??Thanks, Barb


courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

So does this yarn have real gold in it? wow...never seen yarn with that kind of cost!


----------



## lblysse (Feb 1, 2013)

You go girl


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a done deal, I've ordered the yarn in addition to some lovely sock yarn. For now I'm going to keep the pattern I'll be using a little bit of a "secret". I've made it before and posted a photo in the past (using a more "economy" priced yarn)...good luck digging through all my posts to find it though!

You bet I'll post photos of the package, opening, caressing, casting on and I'll bore you to death with every detail of the project! (just kidding)

Seriously folks, your positive postings helped me make the decision (and dent my check book balance - again just kidding).

I wouldn't consider this purchase for anyone other than my dear God Mother. My son is a grown man now, with 2 children of his own. When he was born, my God Mother sent the most gorgeous gift..a beautiful Pendelton baby blanket. Now that may not sound like a big deal but there I was, thousands of miles from my family (a Navy wife) and my beloved God Mother, sending a somewhat expensive item to my baby. We still have that little blanket, it's just as lovely as the day it arrived. She never spared any expense for those she loved and loves. Now it's MY turn to do the same for her. 

Thanks for all of the support on this, I'll keep you up to date! Lil

Barb, it's not a gray color, it's the natural color of Buffalo, a rich brown (think Mink) with that gold wrapped silk strand.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Our LYS sells buffalo yarn without the gold for $50 a 50 gm hank. I was tempted - once.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is kind of like when I have to buy swiss flannel fabric at $26 per yd. That's wholesale,too.Have to buy 10 yds. min. I make children's coats with this fabric. But I get my money back when I make a coat. A friend has offered some alpaca. She raises them and spins. I told her I would feel funny working with something other than Red Heart. I can imagine how wonderful it feels. Might take her up on the offer.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I say: "Why Not!?"


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I've made shawlettes with less yardage. Every year I struggle to find the the exact right item to knit my God Mother from exotic yarns. I know she'd love this!
> 
> My resistance is fading!!!


Sounds like you want to/can afford to spend the money required...go for it!! I'd certainly make sure that the recipient knows that it has real gold in it and is extremely special yarn!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


Before I buy I would go to one of their shows and check it out...they seem to be from Texas...That's a steep price to pay for a "whim"..it is beautiful..but check it out so you don't get "buffaloed"...


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


It would be SOOOO MUCH cheaper to purchase the raw buffalo fiber and have it spun your self. By the way I have spun it before and it is wonderful just in case you do purchase the yarn itself, you would not be disappointed in the hand of the yarn. It is wonderful.


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

Please share with us the finished article!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Beve, you should search the internet. Buffalo/Bison yarn is fantastic. I work with it as often as I can. I don't think you can beat it for durability and warmth. There's also the allure of knitting with a fiber that comes from one of America's great symbols.

I was fairly young when my mother passed away. My God Mother stepped up to the plate in so many ways. She's been a grandmother to my son and nephews that they never had, now she has assumed the role of great grandmother to my grandchildren and my late sister's grandchildren. She is a remarkable woman. She is the wife of my mother's sole surviving sibling...her little brother who everyone called "the baby". He's now in his 80's and calls me "Kiddo". I protested a couple of years ago that I'm far from being a kid and he said "yeah and I wasn't a baby when I was in the Navy during WWII either".

Spinlouet, I do spin Bison fiber! This is a limited edition yarn that contains a silk strand wrapped in gold..not something I can do.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I could not even get my own daughters to spend that kind of money on me. I wish I was your God Mother.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Go for it! She sounds like a wonderful person! 
And how much less would you spend on another gift? 
This is not only special yarn, but a handmade once-off piece you crafted yourself. More special than that I cannot imagine. We want to see the finished piece though, hannet


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

It's gorgeous & you are very brave! I would be so scared of screwing up while knitting with yarn that costly! Your godmother is a lucky lady! Please share a pic of the item you knit with it.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Wow, Courier!! It's stunning. I have plenty of Buffalo (Bison) yarn but nothing with a metallic thread running through it. Something tells me the photo doesn't do the yarn justice. The rich chocolate brown with that gold thread.............oh yum!! Hope you'll post a photo of the shawlette when it's finished. Denise


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Woefkins, she is a very special person to me and you are right, a ready made gift would probably cost me just as much. This isn't about finding a cheaper alternative, it's about giving her "my best" in every possible way. I love her, she's been so good to all members of my family.

Anyone looking to adopt me as their God Daughter..well you're going to have to send me home made cookies, gifts to my grandchildren and call any time you hear of a bad storm in my area!!! FYI, I live along the Front Range of the Rocky Mountains so a good calling plan would be needed!

Ah Denise! A fellow Bison/Buffalo yarn lover! My second most favorite is "lambs wool", not easy to come by. There's a woman in my area whose flock produces "fuzzy" lambs so she's a great source. She spins it herself and sells 150 yd. hanks of it (worsted weight) at our local farmers market for the unbelievable price of $5.00 a hank!!!


----------



## mmdfk (Dec 30, 2012)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


I know the people who own this and have shared a booth with them up at the Taos Wool Festival and I have to say that this yarn is absolutely FABULOUS!!! Expensive? Yes, but well worth every penny. Just saying.....


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

courier770 said:


> It's a done deal, I've ordered the yarn in addition to some lovely sock yarn. For now I'm going to keep the pattern I'll be using a little bit of a "secret". I've made it before and posted a photo in the past (using a more "economy" priced yarn)...good luck digging through all my posts to find it though!
> 
> You bet I'll post photos of the package, opening, caressing, casting on and I'll bore you to death with every detail of the project! (just kidding)
> 
> ...


Now you made me cry! I love that you treasure your godmother this way, people like her are a blessing in our lives! I am so looking forward to seeing the finished project!


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

at that price i guess they would offer free shipping
i think i may have to pass


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation mmdfk. It's been my experience that some of the smaller producers of exotic fibers are very honest and reliable with quality products. I've not yet made it the Taos Festival, which is only 4 hours or so from me. Perhaps I should.


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link. The products are wonderful. I'm so glad that you are going to order some Buffalo Gold. Please show us your finished project. I've saved this site so I can order some roving one of these days.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

oh my take her up on the alpaca. it is so soft and so soothing to your fingers.  love alpaca yarn


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am still gasping at the price! But it would be beautiful! With the gold it is apparent why it is so much!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a wonderful thing to give to someone you love. Don't we often give gifts made of gold, which is now almost $1600/ounce? The shawlette will be more beautiful than a gold chain, and considerably warmer.

It's also nice to see a godchild so appreciative of what her godmother has done for her. You've made me tear up just thinking about this.

Knit on!


----------



## mmdfk (Dec 30, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation mmdfk. It's been my experience that some of the smaller producers of exotic fibers are very honest and reliable with quality products. I've not yet made it the Taos Festival, which is only 4 hours or so from me. Perhaps I should.


You are very welcome. I learned a lot about bison fiber, etc from Cecil and Ron and it is just so soft and wonderful to work with.

Hugs, Marcie


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Marcie, it is wonderful to work with. I've gotten so many positive replies on this thread...but the "snarky" ones make me wonder.


----------



## mmdfk (Dec 30, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Marcie, it is wonderful to work with. I've gotten so many positive replies on this thread...but the "snarky" ones make me wonder.


I know what you mean but hey, there are all kinds of people in this world. If you love this fiber, your opinion is the one who counts, right?

Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

No wonder they call it Buffalo "Gold"!!! There is not a skein of yarn in the world that's worth that much money to me!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess you missed the point that it's not the yarn...it's about my God Mother. She's worth a lot MORE to me.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Not only do you get the pleasure of giving such a wonderful gift, but the extreme pleasure of working with it. I DO understand. I wish I could hold little needles.. sigh..


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you see their hats? Pretty reasonable compared to the yarn.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh Courier!!!! It is beautiful, but you SPIN don't you? You could reproduce that for a lot less. I know that would take more time,but it might be worth it.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Does the buffalo come with it!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wonder how many skeins of yarn will be sold !!!!!!!!!!! 
I stop to think about spending more than $8 per skein let alone $175.00


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

laurajea said:


> oh my take her up on the alpaca. it is so soft and so soothing to your fingers.  love alpaca yarn


Agree!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it is beautiful but pricey...think about how much other yarn you can purchase for that amount of money.....why not look into a shop that has hand spun yarns that will give the same effect for much less....I purchased this beautiful silk blend at a LYS on sale for about $15 for 350 yds...it is hand dyed and hand spun....


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh what beautiful yarn! Good for you for getting it. I just don't think I could give away any items knitted with it. That said I realize that I could not even knit anything with it. No pattern would ever be good enough for it! I would just rub it against my cheek, go ahhhh and put it back in it's safe spot.

I have a few yarns on my DREAM list: 

1. Arctic Quiviut (not affordable for me)
2. Vicuna (I'd have to win the lottery)
3. Yak (it is affordable)


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> I think it is beautiful but pricey...think about how much other yarn you can purchase for that amount of money.....why not look into a shop that has hand spun yarns that will give the same effect for much less....I purchased this beautiful silk blend at a LYS on sale for about $15 for 350 yds...it is hand dyed and hand spun....


Lovely, but it is not wrapped in gold, which is one of the things she values about it since she wants to make it for someone she cherishes greatly.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I guess you missed the point that it's not the yarn...it's about my God Mother. She's worth a lot MORE to me.


 Didn't mean to imply that it wasn't worth it. Just not worth it to me! I have a very hard time of it affording to buy the much less expensive yarns for all of the projects that I want to do. Living on a fixed income makes a big difference in what you spend compared to when you are still working! It's very pretty, & I'm sure she'd love it! Just not something I could bring myself to buy. Maybe when we win the lottery! LOL


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


I have been lucky to actually hold a skein of this yarn. It is INCREDIBLY soft. It was beige. I believe that the price of the skein I saw was $65. I saw it the Jennings Street Yarn Co. in Fort Worth, Texas. They sell online. You might want to check with them. They had plenty of this about a month ago and you might find a better price and some other unique selections. Also, they actually sell mink yarn. It, too, was incredibly soft and beautiful. It was in the same price range as the buffalo.

I think that for someone you love as much as your godmother, go for it. The only reason I didn't buy any of these yarns was simply my knitting skills are not yet up to par for me to attempt making something with this. However, as my skills improve, I'm eyeing this yarn for a prayer shawl for my DIL who I love dearly.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

It is vey lovely yarn and really expensive but it's free shipping!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

courier770 said:


> That is the real price, first of all it's spun from pure Bison down, then a strand of silk, wrapped in real gold is added.
> 
> I'm placing an order for it!
> 
> What I'll for next year is a good question but I think I have this year's gift figured out.


You go, girl. Please post a picture of the finished project. I posted earlier about the Bisson yarn I actually held from the Buffalo Gold yarn company. That skein did not have the silk and gold thread. It was pure bisson. Again, I can't tell you how soft this was. The owner of the store was actually giggling at my reaction to it. She said everyone who picked it up has the same reaction to its softness.

The skein(s) you plan to buy sound amazingly beautiful. I wish my skills were such that I could do it justice. Maybe next year I will attempt something like this for my DIL.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

If u can afford it and she is worth it then thats all that matters .. have fun and please post pics


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

You might as well go for it. You won't stop thinking about it and nothing else will please you. Worry about next year next year. You obviously love this woman very much. If you make her a shawlet every year, she must love and use them. Life is short, go for it. You won't regret getting it. You will always regret it if you don't.


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello all, and thank you so much for your interest in this project. It is something crazy expensive, and truly different. More of a, "can we do it", than anything serious.

We have been working on quite a few more affordable lines of bison yarn, "Sexy" our bison/silk and "Skies" outerwear bison/wool, both blended to make them more accessible to all. The inventory available on the website is pretty limited, we do have more in stock, and I am out dyeing today. 

If you have any questions at all, please never hesitate to write, [email protected] or call 817-905-4584


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I spent much more on alpaca yarns at Tuesday Morning 4 years ago. At a very good sale price too. Yet in 4 yrs I've only used 10% of it. AND I've added more yarn to my stash, lol. 

Happy knitting with a delicious cup of coffee.


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

I have absolutely no problem resisting it.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

oh courier 
i am so happy you made your decision. i have spent that much money and more on gifts for special people please do keep us posted we are waiting with bated breath


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Courier: I say: "stop having to explain your loving purchase for an awesome God Mother!" I am so glad you ordered it. You would not be satisfied unless you had THIS YARN. I absolutely love it! I would love some of it, and will when my skills improve enough to do it justice... We will have to rename this to a "Love Shawlette"! Because every stitch will be made with love! For an exceptional Godmother!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

It's expensive, but it's combined with real gold and silk, truly a luxury yarn. If you can afford to do this, why not go for it? You may never find anything this unique again. 

The site has other combination bison yarns, too, at a lower cost. I personally like the Buffalo Skies, but since it is combined with wool, I would not be able to wear it.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

or go to a local fiber art show. I go to a weavers club to their bi annual sale and pick up amazing rooving and home spun yarns.


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

any chance that is Contemporary Handweavers of Texas? We just signed up today for that one. 

Should be fun.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

don't look now, but there's also qiviut. even warmer & softer.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

don't despair of finding special yarns at an affordable price.
I got some magnificent cashmere at a garage sale. And online sales have specials when the colors change. Not much difference between this year's browns & last year.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

You will have great joy and satisfaction . It is wonderful to love someone as you do. Enjoy!


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

and here I was thinking of splurging on some mink yarn for $24.!
It will be beautiful I'm sure, and I think it's very cool that you are able to feed your passion! Congrats!


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

Good for you! I agree with Kathie -- this is definitely cheaper than therapy! I just checked out www.yarnmarket.com and they DO have some yarn from this co.; however, currently only a DK weight and a lace weight. Still, something to check out from time to time. I'm getting my Prism Wild Thing from them for a cardigan -- most expensive yarn I've ever purchased, but it's on sale marked down $18.40 (per skein!) till Monday. And, I found out yesterday if you place your order on a colorway marked "temporarily out of stock," the sale price is honored when they place their "huge order" early next week! Beans and rice and PBJ until August? Worth it!!



courier770 said:


> That is the real price, first of all it's spun from pure Bison down, then a strand of silk, wrapped in real gold is added.
> 
> I'm placing an order for it!
> 
> What I'll for next year is a good question but I think I have this year's gift figured out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


Courier 770, please tell me my eyes are not deceiving me -$175.00 for 2 ozs.??? How many would you have to purchase to make a shawlette? I sincerely hope your Godmother treasures it. On the other hand, I love the Koigu colourway ones. The colours are gorgeous. I could imagine how soft it is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Well I have done a bit of knitting with Bison yarns, they are pricey to begin with and the addition of the gold and silk adds to it. Cashmere can be obtained directly from the goat. Buffalo down cannot be gotten directly from the animal - they simply won't tolerate it! The shed fiber is collected from the environment the animals live in. In other words you have to collect it from fences, vegetation and the ground before it blows away - no easy task. Male Buffalo's tend to get a wee bit testy. Compare it to going into a lions cage to pick up hair shed from their manes!
> 
> I've used the Kraemer sterling yarn, it's really not that special as it's a basic run of the mill wool based yarn.
> 
> ...


With that in mind, then go for it. There are somethings one just cannot add a price to and this sounds like one of those things/persons.


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow!! I feel less guilty about the $20 skein I wanted!!
How generous you are to think of it as a gift!
If it becomes an heirloom and brings joy to your godparent :
Go for it!!!
I want to see how it makes up too!!!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Whoopi dogs!!!! Go for it if you like/can afford it. I don't think I can knit that perfectly to buy something like that and not feel nervous the whole time I'm knitting....LOL.... :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Actually, you can buy the gold wrapped silk threads in several places, if you wanted to spin it yourself. Here is one at Etsy. It is wonderful to add to a nice luxury yarn for a special gift or to couch on a wall quilt. Usually you can get it in light to dark gold colors and in different weights of gold, ie. 24K, 18K, etc. I bet your GM would really be impressed if you spun the yarn yourself, then knitted it.
I have to agree with Amy, though. I was going to grab a few skeins of that yarn to make my neighbor's daughter a shawl for her wedding, but didn't care for the color. Plus my experience with this fiber is that it is just too warm to wear inside, and only outside when it is really cold, so the item rarely gets used. Too much work and $$ to sit in a drawer. 
What do you all think of adding the gold wrapped thread to a nice 100% silk lace weight yarn to make her shawl? Or do you think silver might be better for a wedding? Her bridesmaids will be in soft pink.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/111793754/24k-gold-silk-thread-hand-wrapped-orange?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all who have been supportive and thank you BuffaloGuy!

This is very obviously a limited edition yarn with a small audience.

I'm very pleased that God has given me the ability to make this purchase and repay my wonderful God Mother for all of the things she has done for me and other members of my family.

This is not an item that all can afford or would be willing to purchase. It is, for all intents and purposes a "special occasion" purchase.

I don't know how many more years my God Mother will be with us. All of my life she has made me feel so "special" and I have the photographs to prove it. I'm now able to do one small thing for her in return.

Yes I had angst over this purchase for about a day..and realized "she's special to me, she deserves the best and since I can afford it, why not?". 

I've got to tell you that I added some really wonderful sock yarn to my order too!

Please don't think that I make these sort of purchases without thinking them through.

I mentioned earlier that my mother passed away when I was quite young. She and my father opted to take a once in a lifetime trip to Italy to see Rome and visit the Vatican (given that the College of Cardinals is now meeting to select a new Pope I see great symbolism in the timing of all of this). My parents were to have a brief layover in Ireland...then decided they would take a full day layover there. Mom and Dad brought back two items from Ireland, one for my sister and one for myself. Two little, bone china, "shot glasses", decorated in hand painted Shamrocks and trimmed in gold. I'm relatively sure that for what those two shot glasses cost, my parents probably could have enjoyed a nice meal. I can just picture my mother..flitting around the gift shops, looking for two small items to tuck into her luggage for her "girls".

I'm looking forward to the arrival of this yarn..though for the first time in my nearly 50 years of knitting, the cast on is going to be with shaking hands. 

Thank you to those who have been supportive of my less than "impulsive" purchase. I'll keep you updated on my sweaty palms!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Hello all, and thank you so much for your interest in this project. It is something crazy expensive, and truly different. More of a, "can we do it", than anything serious.
> 
> We have been working on quite a few more affordable lines of bison yarn, "Sexy" our bison/silk and "Skies" outerwear bison/wool, both blended to make them more accessible to all. The inventory available on the website is pretty limited, we do have more in stock, and I am out dyeing today.
> 
> If you have any questions at all, please never hesitate to write, [email protected] or call 817-905-4584


Do you only sell online or do you have a list of stockists? You have lovely free patterns by the way! I enjoy spending time on your website.


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

some one has lost there mind with does prices


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Woefkins, she is a very special person to me and you are right, a ready made gift would probably cost me just as much. This isn't about finding a cheaper alternative, it's about giving her "my best" in every possible way. I love her, she's been so good to all members of my family.
> 
> Anyone looking to adopt me as their God Daughter..well you're going to have to send me home made cookies, gifts to my grandchildren and call any time you hear of a bad storm in my area!!! FYI, I live along the Front Range of the Rocky Mountains so a good calling plan would be needed!
> 
> Ah Denise! A fellow Bison/Buffalo yarn lover! My second most favorite is "lambs wool", not easy to come by. There's a woman in my area whose flock produces "fuzzy" lambs so she's a great source. She spins it herself and sells 150 yd. hanks of it (worsted weight) at our local farmers market for the unbelievable price of $5.00 a hank!!!


Well there you go...you are just taking the money you saved on the lambs wool and investing it elsewhere.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Slightly * expensive? It is definitely worth it's weight in gold though for such special project... I can't afford that,,, but do have some wonderful quivat/angora yarn in purple and a silver very fine filiment that I could ply together for a special piece. Thanks for the inspiration.. and Happy Knitting.....


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Fourel said:


> Your MIL sounds very special to you so go for it. You have justified the purchase.


It's not her MIL. It is her Godmother.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Victoria *smiles*.

I'm very blessed in life. I'm a divorced woman who is fortunate enough to have an employer that pays me well for what I do and I'm self supporting.

I really don't have to "explain" my purchasing habits to anyone but myself..yet this is an expense that I feel is truly worth it.

Through the course of this thread we have discussed bison as a fiber, spinning, knitting, nervousness and love. Well done everyone, well done!

If you are inclined to post a "snarky" comment, please rethink it.


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

I saw that too - looks beautiful


----------



## Iceni (Feb 21, 2013)

Buy her a gold locket. It will last longer, and if you look on the Net you can find much cheaper Buffalo wool, (still very expensive though)
Happy knitting.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathie said:


> If you can afford it, why not. It still is cheaper than therapy.


 :lol: :thumbup: Be sure to post a picture of the finished product so we can all be envious! :lol:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Iceni..my godmother, I get to choose what I gifts I give her. . Apparently you did NOT read about the content of this yarn. Picking up a ready made gift or piece of jewelry really requires no "thought"..anyone can do that.

It's very apparent that some people have not bothered to read what this yarn is...no, there isn't anything else like it on the market and no a "mass produced" piece of jewelry is hardly comparable..do you understand the retail mark up on jewelry as opposed to most other retail items? MY God mother deserves so much better.

Now I AM getting annoyed with the "snarky" comments.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Well if you have $175.00 just laying around and you don't know what to do with it, go for it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


Yup, that is some expensive yarn, plus sounding like it's really great. Save your pennies until October and then buy??


----------



## Iceni (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow! Did not mean to offend you!!! I wouldn't dream of telling you what to do, it apparently was a flippant suggestion on a touchy subject.. If you want to buy expensive yarn I don't care. Be interesting to see how it knits up. Happy knitting.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

i want some too. its gonna have to wait till i win the lottery. 


courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Courier - I just want to come over to cuddle with it once you get it!! 

'Hearing' you talk about your God Mother brought tears to my eyes. I can't wait to see what you make with it!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Iceni you DID insult me you suggested that I could purchase a mass produced item for less and please my God mother more by doing so.

No this is a limited edition yarn...10 skeins available to the public...it's not going to be available in October and I plan to be done with my Holiday knitting by Thanksgiving.

It just amazes me that people have to be so negative and so critical. I've made it very clear through this entire thread that this is a purchase I put a great deal of thought into, in addition to my love of my God Mother and my desire to do something super special for her. 

I'm sorry that some of you do not understand my love for this very special woman and wanting to do something extraordinary for her. 

This yarn is obviously not for all budgets, not once did I suggest that it was, though it is breaking my heart to read some of these critical and "snarky" comments. 

I had hoped this would be a very special project for a woman who has been so good to me over my entire lifetime. So sorry that some of you cannot appreciate that.

Mirl...once I get it done you can come over and cuddle with it anytime! Bring cookies!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the buffalo would feel honored.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

courier770 said:


> That is the real price, first of all it's spun from pure Bison down, then a strand of silk, wrapped in real gold is added.
> 
> I'm placing an order for it!
> 
> What I'll for next year is a good question but I think I have this year's gift figured out.


Good for you!! It will be gorgeous and you'll get so much pleasure from making and giving. :thumbup:


----------



## Cmtx21 (Aug 22, 2012)

My drug of choice is 100% Qiviut at about $50/ 22 grams. But is has good yardage, about 160 yds/22 grams for lace weight. Mostly a shawl takes about 4-5 22 gram balls for a shawl. I've always thought it was the oerfect yarn but I love this buffalo yarn. Thanks for the link. I see a new shawl in my future too! So excited! What a treasure, good luck with your project!


----------



## AliPegasus (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey, girl. I am totally with you. This yarn will make your Godmother a beautiful shawl and will be all the more lovely because it was knit with love in each stitch. Each inch of yarn will be wound through and caressed by your fingers as each stitch will be made, and you will think of her A YOU KNIT. That yarn will be imbued with your spirit, and the gift, as I bet each of your gifts have been, will be cherished. Forget what other people think. They don't know you. Heck, even I don't know you, but I know what you are doing. I've done the same thing, with $85.00 worth of cashmere yarn. I've never spent $175 on a skein of yarn, but that just means I've never wanted to. If I did, I would, and I wouldn't freaking justify to anyone. So y'all making the snarky comments, just go back and tend to your own knits and purls, ok? Let this woman buy her yarn, and thank her for sharing it's loveliness.


Just my 2 cents worth, I'll step down now....


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

ouch - a bit pricy is right - but it is beautiful and would make a wonderful gift as a shawlette -


----------



## Iceni (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you have some negative issues yourself. this is not the place to air them. But if I accidentally insulted you and your God mother. I apologise and that's the end of as far as I'm concerned. I wish you both well, and that your dreams come true.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't think $40 for 400 yards of sock yarn is THAT outrageous, particularly when it's for someone special. If I had a godmother, I'd spring for it.....

After rereading that the Buffalo Gold is courier770's heart's desire, I'd still buy it for someone special when I'm at a point in my life where I don't have that many other financial responsibilities. No doubt the "joys" of later life don't register with many when they are still struggling with mortages, kids, credit card debt, etc.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I have seen and felt buffalo yarn in person and it is as soft and lux as cashmere if not more so! It is pricey, that is why I only saw and touched it, but don't own any! I would defently own some if it was in my budget! After all one can never have enough of a good yarn!


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

Makes me want to go buy a couple of buffalo to raise for the down. 
I can buy a lot of yarn for $175.00 but hey if you can afford it and have someting to make with it then you should do it.


----------



## AliPegasus (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, and BTW, everyone, buffalo yarn is not really that pricey. What IS pricey is the pure gold wrapped silk thread that is spun in with that yarn. At whatever gold is per oz. these days, I'm not surprised at the price tag


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I was just thinking; a man would spend this kind of money rather often on his toys and no one, including him, would bat an eye..... Double standard strikes again, and at the hands of WOMEN! Go figure!


----------



## Slainte (Jan 16, 2013)

That's stunning, I've never seen anything like that...go for it! You may never see it again. I'd love to see the picture of the shawl when you've completed it.


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

Bison/Buffalo yarn (as I explained earlier) is spun from the "down" of the animal's coat. It generally isn't harvested directly from the animal..they simply will not tolerate that and it's far too dangerous to do so. The down is collected from the environment where the animals live (stuck to trees, brush, fencing and from the ground). So the raw fiber is more difficult to collect than that of other more "domesticated" animals and it's not as plentiful.

Are you sure this is how it is harvested??? As I read the web sight it mentions getting it from the hides. I am assuming they get it from the hides of buffalo used for meat.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, I have seen and bought expensive yarns but this one really is out of site. If you like it that much go for it


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Now I AM getting annoyed with the "snarky" comments.


Please don't let the negative Nellies get your goat (or your bison)  There will always be those with A. No sensitivity; B. No sense of humor; C. No concept of graciousness; and in my opinion, D. Some who are just plain jealous

Look at all the positive cheery input you've had an disregard the rest.


----------



## AliPegasus (Feb 13, 2013)

strangeturtle said:


> Bison/Buffalo yarn (as I explained earlier) is spun from the "down" of the animal's coat. It generally isn't harvested directly from the animal..they simply will not tolerate that and it's far too dangerous to do so. The down is collected from the environment where the animals live (stuck to trees, brush, fencing and from the ground). So the raw fiber is more difficult to collect than that of other more "domesticated" animals and it's not as plentiful.
> 
> Are you sure this is how it is harvested??? As I read the web sight it mentions getting it from the hides. I am assuming they get it from the hides of buffalo used for meat.


I'm sure either way is how it's harvested. I do know that the ground harvesting is done for the wild bison that roam out West in the open plains. I'm sure the wool also taken from harvested bison skins, as well. I would, if I was doing the harvesting.

I think I will look for some bison down this spring at the Great Lakes Fibers Show. I know that someone there sells the down for spinning.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

tenaj said:


> Just did a search and Buffalo yarn is much cheaper on this site:
> 
> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/categories/american-bison-yarns.html


This yarn has no gold thread, so this is comparing apples and oranges. Courier770 wants something special for someone special. I don't understanding all the attempted guilting going on here. I'm really happy that she can do what she wants to do, and really sorry that so many appear to be envious--I think that's sad. Once again, Courier770 is looking for special, not cheap, and I say GO FOR IT.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for those who understand. Bison/Buffalo based yarns tend to be a little "pricier" than wool based yarns to start with..add the silk and t he gold well yeah, it's going to be a bit higher priced than your run of t he mill yarns.

This isn't something I'm going to be purchasing on a regular basis.

I'm sure that some of you didn't mean to come off "snarky"...but when someone says "for that price they should knit the item and hand deliver it"..how else do you take it?

My late sister was a tatter of epic proportions..a craft I never quite mastered. Her tatted garters and baby head bands have become heirlooms. Gorgeous items that she crafted from simple crochet cotton and that no one in my family or circle of friends has ever been able to replicate. I'm more than sure t he cost of these simple items never exceeded a few dollars, yet they are highly treasured.

We all put "value" on items and things. All I wanted to do was make my God Mother a unique item, from unique yarn and I never intended to be a "yarn snob".

Yikes wait...we have a new Pope!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Am I reading correctly: $175??? or is it $1.75??? I would never buy it for $175.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

You are very lucky and so is your Godmother, good luck to you, bet October can't come quickly enough! Enjoy it, and post pictures


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cade's G'ma said:


> When you put it that way, it doesn't sound like so much. That is the way I would present it to my husband!!


Hmmmm, does your husband present all of his purchases to you before he makes them, or even after? Mine doesn't, and I don't present mine to him for his approval. I draw my own pension and Social Security on my own account; he does the same. As long as the bills are covered, we don't need anyone's permission for an occasional splurge. Whatever happened to women's liberation? I'm not trying to be snarky, I really don't understand why any woman would still have these attitudes after all the effort we have put forth to be equal. I've got my money, he's got his money, and we have our money--that's fair and equal, isn't it?


----------



## JARF (Oct 22, 2011)

I think that it would be less expensive to buy your own buffalo! That way you can make as many shawlettes as you want!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well first of all you should know that the "hides" are harvested in fall, when in fact the down is shed in the spring/early summer. So NO the majority of the down is NOT harvested from hides.

As I'm sure you know that fiber bearing animals are shorn in late spring or early summer while the culling of Bison occurs later in the year. Herd culling happens only after breeding or "rutting" season..how nice that we only kill these animals after they have rutted and again begun the reproductive cycle.

Supercatmom, have you ever looked into the acreage required to support a buffalo or two? Certainly much more than my little 2,000 sq. ft. condo comes with! I think they need the total square footage of my condo to just "poop".

I drive a car that is smaller than most Buffalo! I drive a Mini Cooper and I'm pretty sure I could get more groceries on the back of a Buffalo than I could in the back of my Mini Cooper!

FYI, I've been divorced for over 10 years now and I support myself fully and totally..I explain my purchases to no one but myself.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

How many dollars per year do most of us spend on "cheaper" yarn? How much money do most of us spend on knitting books/supplies/magazines every three months? Is it possible that many of us could "afford" this yarn with a little planning and less impulse buying? Just sayin'.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

To the supporters of my project, once again thanks..to those who have been snarky and mean...YOU can chose to spend your $$ (or your husband's) any way you choose but please don't tell me how to spend MY money, I'd never tell you how to spend your's...or your husband's (tsk, tsk to "kept" women in this day and age).


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Iceni..my godmother, I get to choose what I gifts I give her. . Apparently you did NOT read about the content of this yarn. Picking up a ready made gift or piece of jewelry really requires no "thought"..anyone can do that.
> 
> It's very apparent that some people have not bothered to read what this yarn is...no, there isn't anything else like it on the market and no a "mass produced" piece of jewelry is hardly comparable..do you understand the retail mark up on jewelry as opposed to most other retail items? MY God mother deserves so much better.
> 
> Now I AM getting annoyed with the "snarky" comments.


Don't get annoyed. Don't let anyone cast a dark shadow over your joy of finding this exquisit yarn. It's no ones business how you or anyone, for that matter, spends their money. You purchased exquisit yarn to make a gift with love. This is PRICELESS !!! I do wish I was your Godmother :lol:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Friederike said:


> Don't get annoyed. Don't let anyone cast a dark shadow over your joy of finding this exquisit yarn. It's no ones business how you or anyone, for that matter, spends their money. You purchased exquisit yarn to make a gift with love. This is PRICELESS !!! I do wish I was your Godmother :lol:


So true, Courier, a couple pages ago you listed the bison, wool, spinning, knitting, and love conversations that arose from your original post. That's the true value of the thread. It's priceless.

Right on Friederike, and I'm STILL so happy for you, Courier!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW, my budget would never allow for something like that. I will say, however, it IS beautiful! Your godmother will be a very lucky lady to have something made out of that gorgeous yarn!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry if I'm getting short tempered here but I've heard so much BS (pardon me) over the past few hours it isn't even funny...I can get the same thing cheaper...nope it's not available...I can spin the same thing cheaper...really? You have access to gold wrapped silk at a cheaper price? Tell me where? Then there's the old back up "no yarn is worth that price". I never said it was the price of the yarn, though what I did say is that my relationship with my "priceless" God Mother is worth it! 

While so many of you have been supportive, there's also a group of you who have been fairly mean spirited. I hope YOU never encounter such nasty people! Some of you haven't even bothered to look at the link without inserting your foot into your mouth.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I know bufflo fiber unspun yarn is expensive but HOLLY BUFFLO!! I'll just wait till the Michigan Fibe Festival in August. At least there I can get it ready to spin for [email protected] Its wounderful to spin and knit with its so softtttttttt.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Hello all, and thank you so much for your interest in this project. It is something crazy expensive, and truly different. More of a, "can we do it", than anything serious.
> 
> We have been working on quite a few more affordable lines of bison yarn, "Sexy" our bison/silk and "Skies" outerwear bison/wool, both blended to make them more accessible to all. The inventory available on the website is pretty limited, we do have more in stock, and I am out dyeing today.
> 
> If you have any questions at all, please never hesitate to write, [email protected] or call 817-905-4584


BuffaloGuy, Thanks for joining in! Visited your interesting site and have noted it into my favorites file to continue seeing what you are doing and have to offer. Beautiful yarn--and I like the pattern selections too. What a pleasure it would be to knit something of your wool!! Lucky Courier!! While I cannot afford it right now, I would sure recommend to others who can, to be sure and check out your site and see what you have. Your personal interest in your yarn and the service provided would be well worth the price. I'm sure Courier will just love the Buffalo Gold yarn and doing business with you as well.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you carefully watch your budget you can afford Champaighn on a beer budget.

Yes it means you pass up on the "impulse" items...at the grocery store, the craft store and the yarn shop.

My coworkers kid me that I have a "bare bones" cell phone program with a monthly number of minutes and no I don't have a text program...I pay less than half of what they do...and gee I have all that "extra" money for nice yarn! I read the newspaper on line. I'm an avid coupon clipper and contest entrant with a good record of wins.

In the past 12 months I've won a large flat screen TV, a years worth beef and and amazing yarn/knitting kit. So what I do with the money I save is to bank and/or make purchases I normally wouldn't.

This is something special I want for a woman who has always been there, when I've needed her.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Go for it. You only live once.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

They get it from hides. Kinda creepy. OTOH if they had to shear a live bison it'd cost even more.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Cade's G'ma said:
> 
> 
> > When you put it that way, it doesn't sound like so much. That is the way I would present it to my husband!!
> ...


I agree mine is mine and his is mine!!! lol

Back to topic I hope she knows how to wash it properly or expensive felt on its way!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Janina said:


> Am I reading correctly: $175??? or is it $1.75??? I would never buy it for $175.


My case in point. Never mind.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My God Mother is a life long knitter, she needs little if any, direction on the proper care of yarns. Though Bison is one of the easiest care, animal fibers.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, the good part, free shipping!


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I read so many negative messages. Girl do what you want to do, and enjoy yourself doing it. Those same people will go to Joann's or Michael's every weekend without realizing they have spent hundreds of dollars $20 at a time. Go for it and post some pictures. And stop giving those haters the time of day.


----------



## AliPegasus (Feb 13, 2013)

courier770 said:


> Thank you for those who understand. Bison/Buffalo based yarns tend to be a little "pricier" than wool based yarns to start with..add the silk and t he gold well yeah, it's going to be a bit higher priced than your run of t he mill yarns.
> 
> This isn't something I'm going to be purchasing on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Pope. However, it's funny that you should say "yarn snob". I AM a yarn snob, and I take great pride in being one. But then, I believe that because my husband will spend whatever amount HE wants to on HIS hobbies, I can do the same thing. I have a $2000 custom made spinning wheel. And no, I don't use acrylic yarn for 99% of the things I make. I use wool, silk, bison. angora, alpaca, llama, and any blend of them, for spinning and for knitting. The most expensive skein of yarn I ever bought was $85, for some cashmere, and it was worth every penny. To me, yarn and fibers are precious things, in and of themselves, and everything I make, especially for someone else, deserves the VERY BEST...my best work, my best supplies, the best of me. It's worth it, because it is for someone special to me (or in this case, to you). It's a Hallmark thing - you know, "when you care enough to send the very best".

Spend that money, you won't regret it.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Thank you for those who understand. Bison/Buffalo based yarns tend to be a little "pricier" than wool based yarns to start with..add the silk and t he gold well yeah, it's going to be a bit higher priced than your run of t he mill yarns.
> 
> This isn't something I'm going to be purchasing on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Courier770 stop explaining yourself to anyone. You want to buy the yarn, it is your money, go ahead and buy it. You don't owe anyone for it. If you can afford it, why not. Gosh, if I had the money to spare, I would probably buy it if I was as experienced a knitter as you are and that is not the point. The point is you want to do something beautiful for someone who has touched your life in exponential proportions that cannot be explained to or experienced by, anyone else but yourself. So stop trying to give a reason for buying the yarn. Sometimes one wonders why one ever bothers to share a special time with others. The more you try to justify your desire the worse it will get. Somethings are like water on a duck's back - swwoosh - slides right off. Just go ahead and bless your Godmother, only you and God knows the sacrifices she has made for you over the years.


----------



## Cmtx21 (Aug 22, 2012)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


Thanks courier, I just bought one skein. I would never had found it had it not been for this post . Much gratitude! Now to find a pattern so I am prepared for its arrival. So very excited. You made my day!!!


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

What a beautiful gift for a special person!!! Me? I would have probably opted for another one of their Buffalo wools and forgotten the gold strand. Guess I am cheap.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Well first of all you should know that the "hides" are harvested in fall, when in fact the down is shed in the spring/early summer. So NO the majority of the down is NOT harvested from hides.
> 
> As I'm sure you know that fiber bearing animals are shorn in late spring or early summer while the culling of Bison occurs later in the year. Herd culling happens only after breeding or "rutting" season..how nice that we only kill these animals after they have rutted and again begun the reproductive cycle.
> 
> ...


Amen!! there you go. Good answer.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

That's crazy expensive; I would never be able to afford that yarn; it's very pretty though.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks again for the support. I have two wheels and love to spin. The only problem I have with that is that I find the time simply flies. No matter how much I promise myself that I'm going to spin for and hour or two...I find that I look at the clock and gee...where did the past 4 hours go????

I would never make this purchase for myself, my God mother has and remains such a wonderful woman, there isn't anything I wouldn't do for her. I'll enjoy every stitch, every mistake, every stitch I have to rework and when all is said and done...I'll wrap that shawlette in tissue paper, and send it off to my God mother!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

courier770 said:


> My God Mother is a life long knitter, she needs little if any, direction on the proper care of yarns. Though Bison is one of the easiest care, animal fibers.


I didnt even know that you could get bison or buffalo Yarn (or are they the same?) I didn't mean to sound flippant. As your godmother shares your passion. She would be more than appreciative of the care and thought in your gift, so i say you go for it! You cant put a price on happiness!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Only one word comes to mind, WOW! You only live once, if you can afford it, then go for it.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation mmdfk. It's been my experience that some of the smaller producers of exotic fibers are very honest and reliable with quality products. I've not yet made it the Taos Festival, which is only 4 hours or so from me. Perhaps I should.


I want to go to the festival, too! I can't wait to buy some Buffalo yarn. I've never knit with any unusual fibers. I think being extremely tactile might be dangerous for me, but you only go around once. My philosophy is that dried beans are very cheap and excellent for your health. You can always eat beans for a bit to recover your costs.

I went to a Llama and Alpaca Festival a few years back. I bought a marvelous hat, a plain felted hat to embellish, toasty mittens, and headbands. I didn't buy yarn because I wasn't sure what to do with it. Question: Can you crochet with these fibers or do you need to knit them?

My only disappointment with your yarn purchase is that you didn't get a skein for yourself, too. You're always making wonderful gifts for others, but you could use a bit of spoiling yourself!

Enjoy the process and I look forward to the pictures. It's always fun to look at the pictures of your past projects.


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

I think you should keep on wanting. WOW! it's expensive. Make her something with less expensive yard.lol lol I am sure she will love what ever you make for her.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

wow you have won a lot is it because you enter a lot of contest or you are just that lucky? by the way enjoy your yarn it sounds too lovely will be waiting for pictures


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


Pat it a few times for me, will you, please? And good for you. Life is too short not to knit with yarn you love, and having patted their yarns before, you'll love this one.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't understand why it should be so expensive. First, the bison(buffalo) are at their highest numbers at present.
Second, just go out to the prairie and pick up their shredded "wool".


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

Courier, 

I have really enjoyed reading this thread, so many good points, and I am so moved by your wanting to make your Godmother a shawlette I am donating the yarn to you. Let me know your real name, and since you have purchased it, I will refund it. 

Thank you so much for your support, and we really love the passion that everyone brings to this type of debate.

Ron (Please message me [email protected]


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I don't understand why it should be so expensive. First, the bison(buffalo) are at their highest numbers at present.
> Second, just go out to the prairie and pick up their shredded "wool".


its a little more than just that, by the time it hits the prairie, it is usually pretty brittle and felted. The dehairing process alone is ridiculously expensive, and off of one 2000lb bison we get a yield of about 4-6 oz of good down.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I am speechless! How wonderful. Not only will you give your God Mother a wonderful Christmas gift but will have quite a tale to tell her. I'm so glad I waited till this afternoon to sign on; I'm so happy for you.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

oh my gosh, and I feel guilty for buying wollmeise yarn, this new yarn is named well... GOLD. Let us all know how it is to use after you buy some because very few are going to buy it... I would so love to touch it tho


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

iShirl said:


> I am speechless! How wonderful. Not only will you give your God Mother a wonderful Christmas gift but will have quite a tale to tell her. I'm so glad I waited till this afternoon to sign on; I'm so happy for you.


I've been following this thread since this morning and can only say that it never fails to amaze me that a board so full of caring people could utterly disregard what has been posted and go happily on their way posting the negatives all over again. Yes, the yarn is expensive but Courier has explained why she wants it - not that she needed to, her business after all.

And, Ron, hat off to you for your generosity. I looked at your yarns and am tempted but it is all for lace knitting (or perhaps I overlooked something) and I am not a lace knitter at all. I need bulkier yarn and larger needles.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Courier,
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading this thread, so many good points, and I am so moved by your wanting to make your Godmother a shawlette I am donating the yarn to you. Let me know your real name, and since you have purchased it, I will refund it.


Wow, Ron - that is so generous! Courier talking about her Godmother brought me to tears - now I'm practically bawling for her!!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Well deserved Courier! You enjoy it! Ill look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

BUSSEY99 said:


> I read so many negative messages. Girl do what you want to do, and enjoy yourself doing it. Those same people will go to Joann's or Michael's every weekend without realizing they have spent hundreds of dollars $20 at a time. Go for it and post some pictures. And stop giving those haters the time of day.


I second that.
It is also disappointing that some folks can't be happy for courier770 and share her joy.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I don't understand why it should be so expensive. First, the bison(buffalo) are at their highest numbers at present.
> Second, just go out to the prairie and pick up their shredded "wool".


It's the gold (pure gold) silk thread that is incorporated into it that makes it so expensive.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Courier,
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading this thread, so many good points, and I am so moved by your wanting to make your Godmother a shawlette I am donating the yarn to you. Let me know your real name, and since you have purchased it, I will refund it.
> 
> ...


I am rolling over with laughter. What is the Word - "God exhalts the downtrodden". Way to go Ron. Bless your heart. Courier you have had the last laugh. Bask in your blessings. I rejoice with you.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

crjc said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why it should be so expensive. First, the bison(buffalo) are at their highest numbers at present.
> ...


OK, let's see now. I'm going to go get a plane ticket and fly to North Dakota, or Wyoming or where ever the buffalo and bison graze, and I'm going to hike out to the prairie with a bushel basket and start picking up any dirty fuzz I see lying around. Now I'm going to get on my plane and go back home to Peoria or wherever, and I'll just buy some pure gold and have Rumpelstiltskin help me spin it into thread, and then I'm going to---------uhhh, so HOW little did that skein cost??? :roll:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Cade's G'ma said:
> 
> 
> > When you put it that way, it doesn't sound like so much. That is the way I would present it to my husband!!
> ...


My husband once asked me how come the money he made was our money. But, the money I made was my money. I told him he obviously didn't read the fine print on our marriage license.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. It will make an exquisite shawlette, and it is 300 yards of yarn. I say go for it. The person receiving that is so lucky, and she will be in heaven.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> SAMkewel said:
> 
> 
> > Cade's G'ma said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cmtx21 (Aug 22, 2012)

crjc said:


> BuffaloGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Courier,
> ...


Way to go Ron! You rock!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Well way to go Courier, karma at its finest. Ron, how generous of you. I can't tell you all how much I have enjoyed today's "hot topic" Courier, give it a lovely squeeze for me  xx


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

jankula said:


> I think you should keep on wanting. WOW! it's expensive. Make her something with less expensive yard.lol lol I am sure she will love what ever you make for her.


I think you need to read all of this thread before passing negative comments! Her love and appreciation of her godmother is PRICELESS!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bison yarn is unique...fey even. This particular yarn is even more unique due to the gold encased silk strand. I suppose the more important point is that I want something quiet unique and exquisite for a woman who has been such a driving force in my life.

Yes I could order her steaks from Antelope who graze on th e Pawnee National Grasslands...or I could find a yarn that combines style, function and luxury all in one and knit it into a pattern that fits her "style of life".

When I moved to Colorado, from Chicago, I vowed to simplify my life and to simplify my relationships. That means I may send only a couple of well selected gifts instead of many poorly selected ones..

Yes for the price of this yarn I probably could find 3 or 4 whose combined total would be less...but would they have as much meaning?

HOw do you select who will receive which? I lost my nearest and dearest cousin this past summer. Every month I sent her a "knitting care package" and I didn't stop when I found she had been diagnosed as "terminal". She could do little more than "feel" the yarn I sent her..what else could I do?

ONe can choose to leave a living legacy or one rife with criticism and envy. I'll choose the former over the later any day..

Please leave your ego's at the door.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mmdfk said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> ...


And when you go to Taos, pat their fiber for me. I don't think I'm ever going to get to that festival or Estes Park, much as I'd like to.

That said, I'm wondering if I can dig out $175 from the tax refund.....


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Courier,
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading this thread, so many good points, and I am so moved by your wanting to make your Godmother a shawlette I am donating the yarn to you. Let me know your real name, and since you have purchased it, I will refund it.
> 
> ...


WOW!!! There IS a God in Heaven and Ron is one of His angels! I think you will have gained more business from this super-kind act than you can imagine---certainly will be having more hits on your web site because of it. Thank you from knitters everywhere for making our day with this beautiful deed for a fellow knitter!

Norma


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

crjc said:


> SwampCatNana said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why it should be so expensive. First, the bison(buffalo) are at their highest numbers at present.
> ...


Thanks, crcj!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Friederike said:


> BUSSEY99 said:
> 
> 
> > I read so many negative messages. Girl do what you want to do, and enjoy yourself doing it. Those same people will go to Joann's or Michael's every weekend without realizing they have spent hundreds of dollars $20 at a time. Go for it and post some pictures. And stop giving those haters the time of day.
> ...


It is not that I am not happy for her but as for me I could not afford wool at that price. I am very happy that Ron made this beautiful gesture. So nice of you Ron and we all expect to see this beautiful shawlette. Humm, wonder what colour it will be? Black with the little lighter wool.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I'm sorry if I'm getting short tempered here but I've heard so much BS (pardon me) over the past few hours it isn't even funny...I can get the same thing cheaper...nope it's not available...I can spin the same thing cheaper...really? You have access to gold wrapped silk at a cheaper price? Tell me where? Then there's the old back up "no yarn is worth that price". I never said it was the price of the yarn, though what I did say is that my relationship with my "priceless" God Mother is worth it!
> 
> While so many of you have been supportive, there's also a group of you who have been fairly mean spirited. I hope YOU never encounter such nasty people! Some of you haven't even bothered to look at the link without inserting your foot into your mouth.


I think anything is worth what you're willing to pay for it! The difference is we're all not willing to pay for the same thing. My DIL, whom I love dearly, is willing to pay big bucks for cooking ingredients, I'm not because it's not my thing. I'm not willing to pay the big bucks for Cashmere sweaters because they're not my thing. I am willing to pay big bucks for certain hand-spun, hand-dyed yarn that most others wouldn't ever wear. I'm willing to pay for certain art that others aren't. I'm not willing to pay anything for certain legendary famous paintings. I have a good friend who is extremely frugal, yet she thinks nothing about spending over a hundred dollars for a bottle of wine or hundreds going out to eat. No one has mentioned how much they were willing to spend on their spinning wheel/s or if they ever recovered the cost on what they've spun. It's the joy you pay for! The same can be said for the expensive sewing machines or my hand-turned wooden crochet hooks.

I was raised with, "If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all!" I feel like we're here to support unless asked specifically to critic or make other suggestions.

Be happy, don't worry, eat beans & rice!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

AmyClaire said:


> They get it from hides. Kinda creepy. OTOH if they had to shear a live bison it'd cost even more.


If they tried to shear a live bison they'd probably be dead! I believe the bison yarn they're referring to is collected from places where the buffalo has rubbed up against, that's why it's so expensive.

I don't know what they do when they slaughter buffalo for food. Actually, I love buffalos so I really don't like to think about it! The upside for me regarding buffalo meat, is that it's causing buffalo herds to return.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > SwampCatNana said:
> ...


U r Welcome


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

What an interesting and even dramatic thread ! I didn't know there was such a thing as buffalo wool ! Sounds gorgeous.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

What an interesting and even dramatic thread ! I didn't know there was such a thing as buffalo wool ! Sounds gorgeous.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

AliPegasus said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for those who understand. Bison/Buffalo based yarns tend to be a little "pricier" than wool based yarns to start with..add the silk and t he gold well yeah, it's going to be a bit higher priced than your run of t he mill yarns.
> ...


Is "Yarn Snob" supposed to be a bad thing?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I don't understand why it should be so expensive. First, the bison(buffalo) are at their highest numbers at present.
> Second, just go out to the prairie and pick up their shredded "wool".


There are still very few buffalos compared to what once roamed our lands! Buffalos have a fantastic, but sad, history.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sitting here bawling at the generous offer..this certainly wasn't my intent when I started this discussion. I was only looking for "input" regarding a project for my dear God Mother..I am so humbled. I only hope I can do this magnificent yarn justice.

There have been few times in my life when I have been reduced to complete tears...today is one of them.

Stand by good companies, they will always stand by you!
Lil


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, I am pleased the shipping is "Free"...and here was I the other day hestitating about buying 5.00mm circular needles and thinking I can save money by using my DPN's...lol. 

Good onya!! I am pleased for you that you can afford it and enjoy it.

cheers

Oh, I just read the other threads...very kind of you Ron, from thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/...what a lovely story for the start of the day...it brought a tear to my eye and a smile...love reading these threads, spend more time reading than knitting ...lol.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Good things happen to good people 


courier770 said:


> I'm sitting here bawling at the generous offer..this certainly wasn't my intent when I started this discussion. I was only looking for "input" regarding a project for my dear God Mother..I am so humbled. I only hope I can do this magnificent yarn justice.
> 
> There have been few times in my life when I have been reduced to complete tears...today is one of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

I see now that it is no longer available. Does that mean you already purchased it????


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Daphnee08 said:


> I see now that it is no longer available. Does that mean you already purchased it????


You beat me to this post, I wonder do have the wool


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm the person who suggested you could save your pennies until October and I wasn't trying to be insulting at all. I meant what I said jokingly. I'm sorry if what I said didn't come across correctly. I think you should go ahead and buy the yarn if you can and make a very special present for someone who is obviously very important to you. :thumbup:


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lil, 

We all care about you, so please don't cry... We made this offer because we want to, you deserve it, but this is also a business decision. 

Norma B hit on it totally, and anytime you want a job as our P.R. person, you have it. 

We have had over 6000 hits to the website today, and thats quite a few, but more than that, you have exposed more people to bison yarn, and that is wonderful. 

Please don't think I am such a good person. I try and be fair in business, make the best quality product we can, and make sure our customers are truly happy when they trust us with their hard earned money. But it is wonderful people like you that make this a pleasure. You bring the passion, the love and the story to the table, and that is truly priceless. 

And as long as we are being honest, we still have not washed labeled or packaged this, and looking for the best possible way to do it. It will ship out by Monday. 

Thank you again 
Ron


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Cmtx21 said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > BuffaloGuy said:
> ...


You have a grand heart, sir. Bless you and Buffalo Wool Co.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Lil,
> 
> We all care about you, so please don't cry... We made this offer because we want to, you deserve it, but this is also a business decision.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful gesture Ron! As an aside, will you be at any of the festivals around Denver/Colorado or Chicago/Illinois? If so, when?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks ron, didn't mean to open up a can of worms. Quality products deserve quality comments.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm reading all this in the afternoon, and when I checked the yarn site, it was listed as "unavailable" so I hope you ordered soon enough!
Happy knitting!
P.S. I make great cookies!


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Good news. If you haven't already ordered it. It is unavailable at this time.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank goodness they do not have anymore, lol...
wow...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Ron,
I've no doubt that I will be "wowed". Sometimes yarns just knock our socks off....or they inspire nothing more than a yawn. I suppose I'm fortunate..so many more have awakened me than put me to sleep. For now this sleepy little lamb needs her zzzz's and dreaming of some wonderful yarns....


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI, I dont' think that a "sale" at Walmart is a social function. Celebrate your <$2.99 cent yarn and NO thank you!
Keeping recycled plastic in the parking lot is priceless! You can take some people out of the trailer park but good Lord, you just can"T take the trailer park...er trash out of others!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well,I am not going to rob your joy.Enjoy the yarn.I am so happy you got it.I know your fingers are itching to get started on your project.Your god-mother is very fortunate she has you in her life.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm really happy and so pleased that our local internet connection is hours...ooops minutes ahead of the local hillbilly/******* connection! Y'all come back now heah?


----------



## AliPegasus (Feb 13, 2013)

Can you crochet with these fibers or do you need to knit them?


YES! You can crochet, knit, felt, weave....anything you can do with wool, you can do with pretty much any other fiber, with the exception of felting - felting only works with hair fibers, i.e., wool, angora, alpaca...not sure about the llama, , but I know the others do.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Lil,
> 
> We all care about you, so please don't cry... We made this offer because we want to, you deserve it, but this is also a business decision.
> 
> ...


Ron, what a lovely gift on your part. Courier will do it justice, she is a beautiful knitter. I agree with her comment, "stand by good companies and they will stand by you. " Hope this good business decision pays off well for you to!! It is a win-win; we are now exposed to your bison yarn and company. Thanks


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

My friend knit mitts with buffalo, minus the gold, she says they are very warm. Think she bought it in Montana?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I think I would frame it.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

courier770 said:


> tenaj, I don't think you see that this particular yarn is spun with a strand of silk that has been wrapped in real GOLD, so that's why the price is higher than other Bison yarns. This is a limited edition yarn. Only 10 skeins were available to the general public, with a reserve for some regular customers.
> 
> Yes one skein will make a shawlette. A shawlette is more like a cowl that is tied or fastened at the back of the neck and drapes down the front of the body. I've checked the yardage carefully and one skein will be more than enough.
> 
> ...


If you ever are "born again" I am willing to be your special God Mother. You are a very thoughtful & special God Daughter to use your talent. Is it too late to let us see a pic of the quivet project.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I live in South Dakota where the buffalo roam and live. Still couldn't afford that price for yarn. Maybe in my dreams.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

It would sure be a one of a kind shawlette. Good luck on your decision making process. Let us know if/when you purchase this beautiful yarn.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

WOW gorgeous! But way out of my budget. Would love to see what you make with it!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

The person who brushes that buffalo to get the fleece SHOULD get paid well! Amazing!


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

yes that is something to think about.. how would you top it next year :?:


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Wish I had the disposable income!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I hope you are an expert knitter. It is way out of my price range. and even if I could afford it I would be afraid that I would mess it up some way. More power to you I can hardly wait until you finish and please post. Happy Knitting and Good Luck with the yarn.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice but way off my budget.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

that is way out of my league!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Courier,
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading this thread, so many good points, and I am so moved by your wanting to make your Godmother a shawlette I am donating the yarn to you. Let me know your real name, and since you have purchased it, I will refund it.
> 
> ...


Bravo Ron - the gift to her godmother is doubly special now. I commend your generosity and thoughtfulness.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


Slightly on the expensive side is an understatement. $175 for 2oz. No way Jose


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I always learn such interesting things about various yarns from you.
With your vast knowledge of fibers, I would guess that the actual process of knitting with this wonderful yarn will bring you great joy. Have at it! On a tangential note, my 87 yr old mom still tats pretty regularly. I have a few lovely items that she made for me and my four sisters over the yrs. After reflecting on your comment about your late sister 's skill at tatting , I am thinking that I should ask her to "teach" me once again before it is too late. I was much younger the first time around and lost interest back then. Now, in my 60s It appeals to me as a skill worth knowing a bit better. 
Happy knitting, Courier.


----------



## Rhojan (Mar 6, 2013)

I am quivering. That yarn is gorgeous. Your god mother is going to love that shawlette. If my cat hadn't ended up in icu at the vet this week- I might have bought a skein myself. Maybe they will do something equally special next year! I do want to try the buffalo down. I understand it is wonderful to knit with. Let us know how you like it and please share photos of completed shawlette.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

courier770 said:


> That is the real price, first of all it's spun from pure Bison down, then a strand of silk, wrapped in real gold is added.
> 
> I'm placing an order for it!
> 
> What I'll for next year is a good question but I think I have this year's gift figured out.


I say, if you have the means and you won't be content until you order, go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess the free shipping means the bison delivers it in person.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

D**D right that is gold. No need for that price. There is plenty of Buffalo hair around at the right time of year. I would go for a nice alpaca. Nice and soft and much less money.


courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ron is truly a passionate fiber person and it so very generous of him to recognize the passion in our Courier and do such a kind thing.... ENJOY.... and please let us see the end result. I would be staying up all night with excitement trying to pick the perfect pattern....

I know I will try some of the lace yarn for a project for my mom... she is always cold and has her 92nd birthday coming up in May..... I may even try to spin some..... but not sure I could do it justice..... 

CAn't wait to see your pictures....


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, it is 1130pm & I have just finished the last post of this thread! What a day! I am so amazed at the generosity of the Buffalo Guy and delighted for Courier. A great ending to a great story; here's to all the supporters of Courier's decision and who cares about the naysayers!!


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

It sounds like wonderful yarn; soft, hypo-allergenic, water wicking, won't shrink, lasts forever, machine wash and dry, if it catches on maybe it will bring the buffalo back.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

audlox said:


> I guess the free shipping means the bison delivers it in person.


No...if you're lucky and get 10 times that amount from the animal that will show up on your doorstep...without harm to property, person, or animal (order optional)...you will possibly have saved the rest of us some money. Hope, hope!???


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Gee's I looked at the sight and the one skein was $175.00 for Buffalo yarn... That is unreal.. to spend so much on a skein of anything... I'd be shocked if your relative would know or even care to make that big a differance... Just my 2cents ... Ann

HERE this is more like it there's 7 available right now. 9.50 each skein.
Chghttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Elite-Yarn-Soft-Linen-Buffalo-Brown-2238-/150658041765?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item2313eb47a5


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Ron is very generous. Looking forward to seeing the result when you have completed the shawlette.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Courier wrote: 
I've used the Kraemer sterling yarn, it's really not that special as it's a basic run of the mill wool based yarn.


Well maybe not to you but Sterling silver is very important to me...i am sure you understand....Have fun with yours!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

The yarn would be lovely. Before orderng from the company, consider checking ebay or another site to see if anyone has a skein for sale. If it is the feel of buffalo/bison (so soft and warm) that is your major draw, perhaps check out other purveyors first to see if they might have a similar product for less money (savvy shopper!). 

That being said, if you are really happy and excited to use it for a gift for your God Mother, make it, as you will be putting love into every stitch.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Courier 
i am so happy for you that Ron has so generously offered you this yarn. What a great guy and yes we should support the good ones. This thread about your yarn has created a firestorm and some good reading. It is odd how different people perceive things. this was a good feed. I think we all learned a lot


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Dear Courier. Some people just don't "Get"it. I'm happy for you.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


It isn't Bison, but Paton Classic Wool is very soft and is the same colors.While I'm sure not as soft, at less than $7.00 a skein, I'd be able to live it. :-D


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I just love to hear happy stories when people do something good just to do it because it makes their hearts smile.


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

As someone who considers themselves a "Savvy Shopper" (long time member of Slickdeals.net) I totally agree with you, but just for informations sake, we are the manufacturer of pretty much all the bison yarn available... if there is other out there it probably started here. (now sometimes there are people clearing out their stash, and you can get serious bargains) This particular project is not only brand new, but limited to about 15 skeins so far, I put 10 up for sale, and have earmarked several for friends and family. It hasn't even been washed, labeled, or packaged yet. It really wasn't something that could be found elsewhere. I do think we will do a second run very quickly... but again quite limited.


and the biggest thing is we found this forum, as avid knitters/weavers/crocheters ourselves, I am excited for a new source of information and education. 

Thanks


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

welcome buffalo guy! 


BuffaloGuy said:


> As someone who considers themselves a "Savvy Shopper" (long time member of Slickdeals.net) I totally agree with you, but just for informations sake, we are the manufacturer of pretty much all the bison yarn available... if there is other out there it probably started here. (now sometimes there are people clearing out their stash, and you can get serious bargains) This particular project is not only brand new, but limited to about 15 skeins so far, I put 10 up for sale, and have earmarked several for friends and family. It hasn't even been washed, labeled, or packaged yet. It really wasn't something that could be found elsewhere. I do think we will do a second run very quickly... but again quite limited.
> 
> and the biggest thing is we found this forum, as avid knitters/weavers/crocheters ourselves, I am excited for a new source of information and education.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Annna723 said:


> Gee's I looked at the sight and the one skein was $175.00 for Buffalo yarn... That is unreal.. to spend so much on a skein of anything... I'd be shocked if your relative would know or even care to make that big a differance... Just my 2cents ... Ann
> 
> HERE this is more like it there's 7 available right now. 9.50 each skein.
> Chghttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Elite-Yarn-Soft-Linen-Buffalo-Brown-2238-/150658041765?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item2313eb47a5


Looking at this posting, the yarn is 35% linen, 35% wool, 30% baby alpaca and color Buffalo Brown #2238. It doesn't claim to be buffalo wool. That being said, it does sound like a warm soft long wearing yarn and that would be delightful to work with.

The yarn Courier is, so fortunately, receiving is possibly the most unique ever. I am sure Courier will savor every stitch she makes with it and her God Mom will treasure the warm wrap so lovingly crafted for her.

This has been a most enlightening topic and one of the reasons this forum is a "never miss" in my day.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

rderemer said:


> BuffaloGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Courier,
> ...


Ron, that is awesome of you to do this!! This is why I love local yarn stores and local fiber artists, farmers and spinners. I live in the DFW area. I know that Jennings Street Yarn Co. sells your yarn, however, I don't know that they have large quantities. Do you have a brick and mortar in Fort Worth? I definitely will be buying some of the Sexy for my stash - to use when I have become competent enough knitting to make something truly beautiful.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Holy moly!! $175 a skein? Are they kidding?


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

I couldn't afford this yarn either, but I think we should leave it up to Courier (and to anyone for that matter) to decide how and why she chooses to spend her earned income. I'm sure her Godmother is well aware of the extent of her generosity and will take care of the gift appropriately.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Annna723 said:


> Gee's I looked at the sight and the one skein was $175.00 for Buffalo yarn... That is unreal.. to spend so much on a skein of anything... I'd be shocked if your relative would know or even care to make that big a differance... Just my 2cents ... Ann
> 
> HERE this is more like it there's 7 available right now. 9.50 each skein.
> Chghttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Elite-Yarn-Soft-Linen-Buffalo-Brown-2238-/150658041765?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item2313eb47a5


I don't see any silk or gold in your recommended yarn. If you had read the entire thread, you'd have a better understanding.....


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Annna723 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee's I looked at the sight and the one skein was $175.00 for Buffalo yarn... That is unreal.. to spend so much on a skein of anything... I'd be shocked if your relative would know or even care to make that big a differance... Just my 2cents ... Ann
> ...


We already know that many did not take the time to read the entire thread or they wouldn't be posting some of their comments.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Would love to purchase some of that sexy wool It looks amazing and of course, I will have to try out buffalo yarn, if its as good, soft, non shrink, etc as stated. I have bookmarked the site and will keep checking to see when its back in stock. Hope you deliver to the UK?


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, if your God mother can truly appreciate good yarn, then it would be a nice gift. It would be a waste if she didn't know how expensive it is - so will you tell her how much it cost????


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Courier,
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading this thread, so many good points, and I am so moved by your wanting to make your Godmother a shawlette I am donating the yarn to you. Let me know your real name, and since you have purchased it, I will refund it.
> 
> ...


Ron,

You are truly good people.

The people here who have responded to Courier so negatively have, for the most part, no real idea of what goes into making yarn of any sort, be it the least expensive acrylics or the most expensive of buffalo/quiviut/cashmere, or what those who raise animals and care for them earn as a living. You have lovely yarns, and every time I go to your site to look at them, I have to have my keyboard speed dried. One of these days.... Thank you for appreciating what she has said and what she plans to do with this yarn.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Annna723 said:


> Gee's I looked at the sight and the one skein was $175.00 for Buffalo yarn... That is unreal.. to spend so much on a skein of anything... I'd be shocked if your relative would know or even care to make that big a differance... Just my 2cents ... Ann
> 
> HERE this is more like it there's 7 available right now. 9.50 each skein.
> Chghttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Elite-Yarn-Soft-Linen-Buffalo-Brown-2238-/150658041765?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item2313eb47a5


Anna,

The only buffalo in that yarn is the color.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

BuffaloGuy said:


> As someone who considers themselves a "Savvy Shopper" (long time member of Slickdeals.net) I totally agree with you, but just for informations sake, we are the manufacturer of pretty much all the bison yarn available... if there is other out there it probably started here. (now sometimes there are people clearing out their stash, and you can get serious bargains) This particular project is not only brand new, but limited to about 15 skeins so far, I put 10 up for sale, and have earmarked several for friends and family. It hasn't even been washed, labeled, or packaged yet. It really wasn't something that could be found elsewhere. I do think we will do a second run very quickly... but again quite limited.
> 
> and the biggest thing is we found this forum, as avid knitters/weavers/crocheters ourselves, I am excited for a new source of information and education.
> 
> Thanks


Ron,

Does Still River Mill (CT) sell your buffalo? I expect to see them in a few weeks....


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Lil,
> 
> We all care about you, so please don't cry... We made this offer because we want to, you deserve it, but this is also a business decision.
> 
> ...


Ron, in my opinion, that makes you a wonderful person. I will be buying. Thanks!! It really makes me feel good to know that a local business person still adheres to quality, honesty and trust.


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

nope, Still River hasn't made it in years, but they do have some beautiful yak and other yarns. 

And yes we do have plenty of Sexy, and can custom dye, pretty much any colors you would like. And shipping to the UK is quite simple.


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

lol, I was born in Mi and raised in TX too


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

You're right, it is a bit pricey! But if you like it and your Godmother would like it then go for it! I am sure it will be beautiful!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

BuffaloGuy said:


> As someone who considers themselves a "Savvy Shopper" (long time member of Slickdeals.net) I totally agree with you, but just for informations sake, we are the manufacturer of pretty much all the bison yarn available... if there is other out there it probably started here. (now sometimes there are people clearing out their stash, and you can get serious bargains) This particular project is not only brand new, but limited to about 15 skeins so far, I put 10 up for sale, and have earmarked several for friends and family. It hasn't even been washed, labeled, or packaged yet. It really wasn't something that could be found elsewhere. I do think we will do a second run very quickly... but again quite limited.
> 
> and the biggest thing is we found this forum, as avid knitters/weavers/crocheters ourselves, I am excited for a new source of information and education.
> 
> Thanks


Buffalo Guy, great to have you. I am now so curious about your operation. Do you give tours of your facility? Do you have an onsite store? Do you participate in any yarn crawls? If so, where, what, when? I'd love to come out and I'm sure other KPers would love to come out, too.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Norma B said:


> OK, let's see now. I'm going to go get a plane ticket and fly to North Dakota, or Wyoming or where ever the buffalo and bison graze, and I'm going to hike out to the prairie with a bushel basket and start picking up any dirty fuzz I see lying around. Now I'm going to get on my plane and go back home to Peoria or wherever, and I'll just buy some pure gold and have Rumpelstiltskin help me spin it into thread, and then I'm going to---------uhhh, so HOW little did that skein cost??? :roll:


Norma B - You crack me up!  Love your response, and also love your quote from Desiderata that ends with "...it is still a beautiful world."
And to Courier770 - My mom always said what goes around comes around. So you see, your earnest desire to create something worthy of your Godmother has brought forth a kindred spirit in Ron. Bless you both for your unselfish generosity. :thumbup:


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Buffalo Guy, great to have you. I am now so curious about your operation. Do you give tours of your facility? Do you have an onsite store? Do you participate in any yarn crawls? If so, where, what, when? I'd love to come out and I'm sure other KPers would love to come out, too.


Well, we just moved the ranch operation up to Goodnight TX. and Dad has opened a fairly large all bison store there. T and I still live in Arlington and have a small warehouse/garage production facility, and everyone is welcomed, but its not that interesting. We do participate in crawls, love speaking to guilds, and will be at a fair number of events around the country this year. T is going on a Spinning Retreat in East TX this weekend, I go to Alaska the following, then DFW Fiber Fest is next, then Stitches South..... so we really aren't home that much.

On a side note, we have been dyeing all day, and will be reloading the store shortly. If there is anything anyone wants, please don't hesitate to call or write.

Thanks again, everyone here is so so nice!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Buffalo Guy for the quick reply. I'll see you at the DFW Fiber Fest, but in the meantime, hurry up and load up the Sexy on the web. I have to buy...my palms are a-itchin'.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Buffalo Guy, I just PM'd you. I would like some of the Koigu Colorway 4 when you get it. Will you let me know when it is available, please? Thanks so much!


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

Only one comment: OMG


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

Now I am very happy to see you post this. why? Will show this to hubby to let him know how frugal I am. ;-)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The ONLY snarkiness I may have expressed was for the shipping cost. I'm more envious that you get to play with the ... 100%? The only reason I sent the PM was not to offer an alternative...but to add to your list of projects. <G>

I am ALWAYS looking at electronic, fiber string/yarn, and knitting supplies (just got 3 knitting needles in the last week). I only send (now) PM messages of shopping opportunities if I know the sale time is limited...not like Amazon/Pricewatch where you have at least a month you can wait. Etsy/Ebay are limited time sites.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Safeya said:


> Well, if your God mother can truly appreciate good yarn, then it would be a nice gift. It would be a waste if she didn't know how expensive it is - so will you tell her how much it cost????


Her God Mother does appreciate good yarn and the effort that goes into knitting it, but the point is, even if she didn't, the cost of the yarn doesn't matter. The point is how unique and special the yarn is, just like her God Mother is unique and special to Courier! The uniqueness of the yarn is special to Courier. Her God Mother would be thrilled if she received a knitted square made out of scrap yarn, because Courier made it. Courier is showing her love by making something extraordinary for someone who has made a tremendously loving and positive impact on her life. It's not about the cost!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> Safeya said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if your God mother can truly appreciate good yarn, then it would be a nice gift. It would be a waste if she didn't know how expensive it is - so will you tell her how much it cost????
> ...


mmMardi, I love your response for many reasons, not the least of which is that you truly understand.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Safeya said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if your God mother can truly appreciate good yarn, then it would be a nice gift. It would be a waste if she didn't know how expensive it is - so will you tell her how much it cost????
> ...


Ditto
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I've made shawlettes with less yardage. Every year I struggle to find the the exact right item to knit my God Mother from exotic yarns. I know she'd love this!
> 
> My resistance is fading!!!


I will never be into this scale of yarn- however, I think your God-mother should be thrilled that you can do so much for her. Good for you!

Now- I'm wondering if you could share some links for patterns for your shawlettes? I'm looking for something for my mother. She has had both shoulders replaced and really minds the cold AC in the summer in the car. I'd love to find something that would fit fairly close around her neck, but she wouldn't have to pull over her head (as lifting her arms high is a problem.) Maybe something with a 1 button closure? Not too heavy- but not lace either. Any help appreciated.

I'll look forward to seeing your shawlette when completed! please be sure to post a picture!

Thanks!


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


Whoa! I've never seen yarn THIS expensive!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

courier770 said:


> That is the real price, first of all it's spun from pure Bison down, then a strand of silk, wrapped in real gold is added.
> 
> I'm placing an order for it!
> 
> What I'll for next year is a good question but I think I have this year's gift figured out.


And- we never know what next year may bring! I think you should go for it, and enjoy making and giving it! Obviously, your God-mother is very special to you, and no doubt also the reverse (and not due to expensive gifts!)


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! That is some really nice yarn and the price well, but is does have some gold thgrough it . I would be a sheer delight to be able to knit with something like that.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Thanks Victoria *smiles*.
> 
> I'm very blessed in life. I'm a divorced woman who is fortunate enough to have an employer that pays me well for what I do and I'm self supporting.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to read through 20+ pages of comments, so just looked at the photo and price on the website, before I posted my first comment. I've since gone back and read several pages and read the description of the yarn and can see why it might cost so much. You really don't have to justify your purchase to anybody but yourself. Enjoy the making of the shawlette, and enjoy your godmother's reaction when she sees it.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

can youpost a picture of the yarn?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

cainchar said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I've made shawlettes with less yardage. Every year I struggle to find the the exact right item to knit my God Mother from exotic yarns. I know she'd love this!
> ...


I think Ravelry is always your best bet for pattern selection. You have to join, but it's free and they never bother you. Many of the patterns are free or quite inexpensive.

A Faroese Shawl might be a good choice because of the way they are shaped. You can make it as small or large as you want. Just add buttons where you want them. You can make a border that a button will slip through or loops she could fit over the buttons. You can always attach/make a neck-warmer type for it. You can make the neck permanent or attach with buttons.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=faroese%20shawl&sort=best&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs

I also think a Caplet might be a good choice.

Caplets:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=caplet

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/114-31-b---shoulder-wrap-knitted-from-side-to-side-with-cables-and-garter-st-in-eskimo

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4210&lang=us

Shawlettes: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=shawlette

In case you are not familiar with the Drops' patterns, be sure that you have clicked on the language that you want the pattern written in.

Good luck and I hope these help!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

BuffaloGuy said:


> nope, Still River hasn't made it in years, but they do have some beautiful yak and other yarns.
> 
> And yes we do have plenty of Sexy, and can custom dye, pretty much any colors you would like. And shipping to the UK is quite simple.


You don't happen to plan to be at Rhinebeck in the fall, do you????


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Shawlettes are not small shawls, though the name sort of suggests that, doesn't it? Shawlettes are actually more like cowls that are fastened at the back of the neck and then gently drape down the front of the neck towards the chest. This is why they don't require a great amount of yardage.

The Kellbourne Woolens, website has some great shawlettes that are referred to as "bandits"...same stitch patterns as regular shawls but scaled down smaller. They look lovely over a simple blouse or a turtleneck and will keep the neck warm, without the "bulk" of a scarf. Additionally the shape lends itself well to the areas that are not covered by dress coats...that open "V" area.

Ravelry has some wonderful ones too, as does the Craftsy website. Though these don't cover the shoulders and are probably not what you are looking for.


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

If you need to tell someone how much the yarn costs, then what is the point. It would do more good in this world of great need just to buy a lovely ball of wool, knit the shawl with love, and then donate $200 dollars to an organisation like Red Cross or World Vision. Too many people are taken in by big prices, name brands etc, instead of the real important values of compassion, empathy, etc. I'm sure your God Mother would appreciate that more.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I see why they call it Buffalo GOLD. :shock:


I agree. WAY out of my price range no matter who the recipient is. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

clarkys said:


> If you need to tell someone how much the yarn costs, then what is the point. It would do more good in this world of great need just to buy a lovely ball of wool, knit the shawl with love, and then donate $200 dollars to an organisation like Red Cross or World Vision. Too many people are taken in by big prices, name brands etc, instead of the real important values of compassion, empathy, etc. I'm sure your God Mother would appreciate that more.


I've been sitting here knitting and thinking about what you said. In this case, I disagree! I do a lot for charity/others, but courier does more. If you look back over her posts you'll see that most items were for others. This has nothing to do with the cost of the yarn. This has to do with a special gift. This Shawlette will be an heirloom, something to be passed from her godmother, to her daughter, to her granddaughter, etc.

It's easy to spend the same amount of money on a Christening Gown, a sweater, an Afghan, etc. It's much easier to give a donation in someone's name than it is to seek out something as unique as this yarn, and then create something lasting with it. If courier had spent this same amount of money to make a shawl, sweater, etc., I doubt anyone would have been critical.

If I were courier's godmother, this shawlette would mean much more to me than the donation, even though it's for a worthy cause! She is not sending the cost of the yarn with the gift, but if she made a donation in someone's name, she would be sending the cost of the gift.

Her godmother knows how big courier's heart is. She knows of her empathy, compassion, and how much she helps others. She also knows how much effort courier puts into finding the right yarn and the right pattern. No time or effort really goes into making a donation in someone's name. I'm certainly not opposed to making donations, but in some cases I just don't think donating in someone else's name is the right thing to do.

I agree with all but the last sentence of your posting.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

clarkys, I'm not sure if you read through the entire thread. I posted that I really wanted to purchase this yarn to make something for my Godmother but was having some angst about it. You'll see that many were supportive and after a day of thought, and with support of fellow KP members I decided to go for it. So this wasn't a matter of my "bragging" about the price of the yarn.

What makes you think that I don't already donate, to worthy causes?

Thank you mmMardi for the kind words and the encouragement.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for your reference to Kelbourne Woolens, courier. Went there to check it out and wound up buying a book! It has some really nice patterns, plus a vest that I will try to do with yarn I purchased from charliesaunt and have been holding on to waiting for the right pattern.

I think we have all, from time to time, gone overboard on a yarn we like. Last year and the year before, I went on an alpaca binge and knit over a dozen afghans with it. The cost was extremely pricey but the thanks was worth it. I have been assured by the recipients that they would not only be used but cherished. There are just some things that money can't buy and I have found that gifting a hand knitted item is priceless not only to me but to the recipient.

Enjoy your yarn, courier.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, I guess I did not find the true Buffalo Gold but since my DH and I are traveling through the Carolinas we stopped at a cute shop in the middle of no where called North Woods Farm and there I saw this basket with skeins of Buffalo Gold for 49.00 each skein. This is "Lux" made of 45% American Biison down, 20% cashmere, 20% silk and 15% tencel. It weights 40 g and has 330 yards. It is sold as Laceweight and it is 2ply, so I bought 2 skeins and I'll see what I can make out of it. The store did not carry the one we are all lusting for here but, this is the poor cousin I guess. The owner was most gracious and if ever you find yourselves in South Carolina somewhere by Inman this is where it is located or you can send an email to [email protected] and her name is Teri Gabric.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

OMG. You got to be kidding me. Walmart here I come. lol No really, my mouth dropped when I saw the price. Honey if you can afford this then go for it. It would be once in a life time thing for a very special person in your life to me that is priceless. Good luck and please,please post a picture for us all to see when finished, Thanks for sharing and as always "Happy Yarning" :lol:


----------



## ARANEA (Dec 13, 2012)

I would think this yarn is behind glass, you know NO touching allowed. I agree Holy Buffalo!


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

If I had some of that I would be too scared to take it out of the bag in case it got damaged in some way.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

you go girl - you only live once. Post pics when it's done


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

> OMG, is that a typo error ? That can't be the real price can it ? I'm not sure about the conversion to £ but it looks a lot .!!!


LOL!!! Conversion of £ to $$ makes it MUCH much better looking!! ..by at least ¼ to ⅓ less in numbers....


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I love it. If I wanted it bad enough, I would figure out a way to afford it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you to those who have been so supportive of my "indulgence". This is a "once in a lifetime" kind of thing and I only considered it because my God Mother is just such a wonderful woman...well maybe because the yarn producer also has an excellent reputation.

I'm not going to be afraid of this yarn. If I make a mistake I can just "unknit", go back and fix it...like I'd do with any other yarn.

Buffalo Gold is a term that is often used to describe the "down" of the animal but in this case it takes on a whole new meaning.

A few years ago I got my hands on some small amounts of a Bison/Cashmere blend. It was such a delight to work with.

You'll find that many of these "exotic" yarns actually come from small producers that are dedicated to producing excellent products. Their profit margin is much more narrow than the "big guys" and sadly they get overlooked because they cannot produce yarns at the penny per yard price that the "big guys" can. So why support them? 

Generally they are small operations that employ locals and pay a living wage. They didn't get tax breaks or incentives to open their small studios or shops..this means they pay as much, if not more, than you (or I) do, in local taxes. They support the local school system, the local police, fire department and a host of other local agencies that benefit the communities they are located in.


----------



## leesie (Nov 30, 2011)

Buy it, make it, and may the person who receives it, wear it in good health...we


Buy it, make it, and may the person who receives it, wear it in good health...yes it is expensive, but it sounds like you fell in love and already have your mind set to buy it...look at the bright side..if the person who got this wonderful gift wears it for lots of years, it probably works out cheaper then buying or making a new one every year...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My thoughts exactly...I guess some people don't see the wisdom in that.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow Courier 770, you have opened my eyes to this, yes, we do need to support these people that work so hard and produce such a wonderful product. Thanks for all this info.


courier770 said:


> Thank you to those who have been so supportive of my "indulgence". This is a "once in a lifetime" kind of thing and I only considered it because my God Mother is just such a wonderful woman...well maybe because the yarn producer also has an excellent reputation.
> 
> I'm not going to be afraid of this yarn. If I make a mistake I can just "unknit", go back and fix it...like I'd do with any other yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow Courier 770!!!!you have opened my eyes to this, yes, we do need to support these people that work so hard and produce such a wonderful product. Thanks for all this info.
> 
> 
> courier770 said:
> ...


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

Why do people feel compelled to announce that they think other people's decisions are insane or not well thought out. I have been through 15+ pages of this post, and I am amazed at the number of people that are implying that the decision made to purchase the yarn is a bad idea, because it doesn't mesh with their values.

How difficult is it to be kind. Whether or not you can afford to buy the yarn; whether or not you think it is a great deal - it doesn't matter. Be happy for Courier who has found the perfect ingredients for the perfect gift.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Doesn't matter what it costs, a dollar or a million, 
Giving someone just the right gift, one you know they will love and treasure is as good as getting a gift yourself


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

Well courier, it may be your choice, but it would never be mine. That is $200 that will never be used to help someone in distress - money that could have been used for immunisation of children against measles or polio disease in a third world country, or stave off malnutrition, or build a well so that people are not dying from dehydration. Our culture is too inward thinking. If a lot more people were to think of donating $200 to a worthy cause on a regular basis instead of indulging their passions for overpriced non-essential items, there would be a lot less pain and suffering in the world.
Everything is about balance, and we always need to be aware of making decisions that sit easily with our set of moral and ethical codes. 
I hope you enjoy knitting with your yarn. We all need to make decisions that sit well with our own values.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

You're a lovely Godchild. Blessings to you.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

clarkys said:


> Well courier, it may be your choice, but it would never be mine. That is $200 that will never be used to help someone in distress - money that could have been used for immunisation of children against measles or polio disease in a third world country, or stave off malnutrition, or build a well so that people are not dying from dehydration. Our culture is too inward thinking. If a lot more people were to think of donating $200 to a worthy cause on a regular basis instead of indulging their passions for overpriced non-essential items, there would be a lot less pain and suffering in the world.
> Everything is about balance, and we always need to be aware of making decisions that sit easily with our set of moral and ethical codes.
> I hope you enjoy knitting with your yarn. We all need to make decisions that sit well with our own values.


Just a tad judgemental I would say, for all we know Courier does donate to charities or give her time.
Seems this is to be a very special gift for someone she loves and admires.

Also, Whatever one buys, it provides a wage for someone.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree with RenaChristine - if Courier want to buy this yarn & make something for her GodMother, who are we to question her choices.
Try to be kind & less judgemental of others!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

clarkys said:


> Well courier, it may be your choice, but it would never be mine. That is $200 that will never be used to help someone in distress - money that could have been used for immunisation of children against measles or polio disease in a third world country, or stave off malnutrition, or build a well so that people are not dying from dehydration. Our culture is too inward thinking. If a lot more people were to think of donating $200 to a worthy cause on a regular basis instead of indulging their passions for overpriced non-essential items, there would be a lot less pain and suffering in the world.
> Everything is about balance, and we always need to be aware of making decisions that sit easily with our set of moral and ethical codes.
> I hope you enjoy knitting with your yarn. We all need to make decisions that sit well with our own values.


From your comments I gather all your money, other than the bare essentials you need to live on, goes to the above.

If you do as much for others as courier does, you're very blessed, just as she is!  But, it's very judgmental and shortsighted of you to assume she doesn't do all of the above and more.

When one casts stones at another, they have to look very closely at themselves and their personal motivations. Do not judge others, lest you judge yourself.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry Courier. I didn't mean to say that you shouldn't buy the yarn if you wanted to. I just meant that the price is too much for me on my pension no matter who the recipient might be. I have just been given some alpaca fleece to spin, (I wouldn't be able to buy that either). Hope you enjoy knitting the yarn and I would also like to see the finished product.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Courier770, congratulations on your purchase!!!! Yay!!!I had not read all this thread as my DH and I are on a road trip but I applaud your decision to buy this yarn and also reward the people that spin it, etc., we should keep in mind that we should be supportive of our local artisans. Yay!!!Good for you.!!!


courier770 said:


> It's a done deal, I've ordered the yarn in addition to some lovely sock yarn. For now I'm going to keep the pattern I'll be using a little bit of a "secret". I've made it before and posted a photo in the past (using a more "economy" priced yarn)...good luck digging through all my posts to find it though!
> 
> You bet I'll post photos of the package, opening, caressing, casting on and I'll bore you to death with every detail of the project! (just kidding)
> 
> ...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I wasn't aware until this thread of how full the world is of judgmental people who appear to expect everyone to have exactly the same values. I'll bet they all call themselves Christians, too. Perhaps that's why so many are falling away from organized religion in the USA. How sad.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Courier, I am SO glad things worked out so well for you and can't wait to see the shawlette you make for your godmother. I know it will be gorgeous and that she will absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I was not commenting on price...but I do want to see if I am sensitive to any of the fibers. I cannot deal with some sheep wool blends that are not Merino over 30 %. Thanks to the originator of this string...I can email/drive to locations within 100 miles of my current location.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

RenaChristine said:


> Why do people feel compelled to announce that they think other people's decisions are insane or not well thought out. I have been through 15+ pages of this post, and I am amazed at the number of people that are implying that the decision made to purchase the yarn is a bad idea, because it doesn't mesh with their values.
> 
> How difficult is it to be kind. Whether or not you can afford to buy the yarn; whether or not you think it is a great deal - it doesn't matter. Be happy for Courier who has found the perfect ingredients for the perfect gift.


I just skipped here after reading pgs 1 - 8, to say just what RenaChristina wrote. 
So many people go on about the price, how she should look at the quality, not worth it, etc, etc, without first reading what was already talked about, or what the originator has explained more than once. Try reading a little more before jumping in with comments that aren't appropriate, or are hurtful.

Courier - you brought tears with your explanation of your relationship with your Godmother. It is so special, to have someone like that in your life. You are indeed a very lucky person.(and so is she)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> RenaChristine said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people feel compelled to announce that they think other people's decisions are insane or not well thought out. I have been through 15+ pages of this post, and I am amazed at the number of people that are implying that the decision made to purchase the yarn is a bad idea, because it doesn't mesh with their values.
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree!!!!


SAMkewel said:


> Jacquie said:
> 
> 
> > RenaChristine said:
> ...


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

I whole hearty agree with you Girl. My Moma always told me if you can't say something nice then "Keep your mouth shut"
Thanks for sharing and as always happy yarning. :lol:



RenaChristine said:


> Why do people feel compelled to announce that they think other people's decisions are insane or not well thought out. I have been through 15+ pages of this post, and I am amazed at the number of people that are implying that the decision made to purchase the yarn is a bad idea, because it doesn't mesh with their values.
> 
> How difficult is it to be kind. Whether or not you can afford to buy the yarn; whether or not you think it is a great deal - it doesn't matter. Be happy for Courier who has found the perfect ingredients for the perfect gift.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Swtthng said:


> You're a lovely Godchild. Blessings to you.


I agree. 
And.....Wow! I've never seen this many pages of responses before!!!! Look how emotional and excited fibers can make us! That's why we love it, eh?
Here's my 2 cents.....My dear brother and sister-in-law live IN the Grand Teton National Park (she's a park ranger there) and a couple of years ago we visited them, went hiking, and after a wide detour around a big young gentleman buffalo lounging on the trail....we came to a "buffalo dust bathing" depression (I bet there's an official name for it), and I found a few handfuls of shed buffalo fiber, down and guard hairs still together. I was so excited!!!!!! and it was nothing as fancy as the beautiful Buffalo Gold. I have it here somewhere, prized and untouched. I can't imagine gathering enough to spin into enough yarn to make anything with, and ....well.....this gives new meaning to my wise statement that I try to live by,"We're all doing the best we can with what we've got"....Hey, more power to us all!!!!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

clarkys said:


> Well courier, it may be your choice, but it would never be mine. That is $200 that will never be used to help someone in distress - money that could have been used for immunisation of children against measles or polio disease in a third world country, or stave off malnutrition, or build a well so that people are not dying from dehydration. Our culture is too inward thinking. If a lot more people were to think of donating $200 to a worthy cause on a regular basis instead of indulging their passions for overpriced non-essential items, there would be a lot less pain and suffering in the world.
> Everything is about balance, and we always need to be aware of making decisions that sit easily with our set of moral and ethical codes.
> I hope you enjoy knitting with your yarn. We all need to make decisions that sit well with our own values.


Courier does donate more than her share to many worthy causes and if she wants to buy this yarn to make a gift for someone who is dear to her it is her business to do so.
As it turned out the yarn was a gift to Courier which she is gifting to another with her knitting talents. And that is what makes the world go round.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Oh Donna said:


> Swtthng said:
> 
> 
> > You're a lovely Godchild. Blessings to you.
> ...


Yes, they are called wallows <G>. That said, usually buffalo is spun at sport weight or lighter or blended with other fibers to extend it and keep the cost somewhat in check. For all the size of a buffalo, they yield very small amounts of fiber, much like musk oxen, which is what really drives the price.


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

ay my Knitting Guilg Thay had samples of fiber I held some buffalo and it was like holding a cloud!!!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much to those who have been supportive and non judgemental. Bison/Buffalo is a very special fiber. On top of being incredibly warm..it's incredibly light weight and it's incredibly rare compared to so many other fibers.

I tend to be a bit frugal...you can purchase a lovely and durable pair of fingerless gloves, knit from ragg wool for $10.00 from a major retailer...trust me they will last a very long time..but you can also purchase the same pair of gloves made from bison yarn for $20.00 that will last twice as long and keep your little hands warmer!

I make my living in the outdoors, every day in all seasons. I've cried and screamed as I've slid down icy mountain roads. I've prayed long and loud as I've slid sideways on the roads of the high plains....I've never had to pray for warm hands and feet though *wiggles fingers and toes*....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautifully said and written...bless you!


courier770 said:


> Thank you so much to those who have been supportive and non judgemental. Bison/Buffalo is a very special fiber. On top of being incredibly warm..it's incredibly light weight and it's incredibly rare compared to so many other fibers.
> 
> I tend to be a bit frugal...you can purchase a lovely and durable pair of fingerless gloves, knit from ragg wool for $10.00 from a major retailer...trust me they will last a very long time..but you can also purchase the same pair of gloves made from bison yarn for $20.00 that will last twice as long and keep your little hands warmer!
> 
> I make my living in the outdoors, every day in all seasons. I've cried and screamed as I've slid down icy mountain roads. I've prayed long and loud as I've slid sideways on the roads of the high plains....I've never had to pray for warm hands and feet though *wiggles fingers and toes*....


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, I agree with patocenizo . Courier770 very nicely said. You go girl.........:lol:



patocenizo said:


> Beautifully said and written...bless you!
> 
> 
> courier770 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Thank you to those who have been so supportive of my "indulgence". This is a "once in a lifetime" kind of thing and I only considered it because my God Mother is just such a wonderful woman...well maybe because the yarn producer also has an excellent reputation.
> 
> I'm not going to be afraid of this yarn. If I make a mistake I can just "unknit", go back and fix it...like I'd do with any other yarn.
> 
> ...


Bravo Courier! I'm delighted for you and hope you are able to ignore the naysayers who have posted here. I love a good indulgence once in a while and this is a win-win situation. YOU get to knit with this lucious yarn and your godmother gets the benefit of your loving attention. I think it's wonderful.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

Courier, 
wow did you really post these remarks? I am suprised at the taste of your posts. really. If this is any indication of the type of snob your presenting as you, I feel sorry and sad. You sound like a very hurtful, angry person. You owe a lot of people an apology for your rudeness. All i keep saying to myslef is "REALLY" did someone really post such prejudous and hurtful words. Words simply escape me for such comments. I am not sure people need these type of remarks, this site is for uplifting and supporting each other and being mentors to one another. Bless you, hope you have some better days ahead.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually you can get worsted weight 100% Bison/Buffalo yarn. It's a bit pricier than a blend but it's also much warmer.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

laurajea said:


> Courier,
> wow did you really post these remarks? I am suprised at the taste of your posts. really. If this is any indication of the type of snob your presenting as you, I feel sorry and sad. You sound like a very hurtful, angry person. You owe a lot of people an apology for your rudeness. All i keep saying to myslef is "REALLY" did someone really post such prejudous and hurtful words. Words simply escape me for such comments. I am not sure people need these type of remarks, this site is for uplifting and supporting each other and being mentors to one another. Bless you, hope you have some better days ahead.


It is fairly obvious that you have not read this entire string. Courier has said nothing hurtful, angry, rude or snobby. She explained why she was contemplating buying this yarn: as a gift to a beloved Godmother. She acknowledged that it is a luxury item but wanted to make something extremely special for this special woman in her life. The rude, snarky and crass remarks came from other posters, belittling her choice of yarn as expensive and a snobby choice. In a few instances, Courier responded --- rightly so. I frankly thought her responses were quite diplomatic.

Frankly, if she can afford this yarn (or not, for that matter), who are we to make moral judgments on her choices? Who are we to "be in her pocketbook" as my mother used to say. Again, the purchase of this was as a gift for a loved one. Courier stated that her Godmother had done so many wonderful things throughout her life, that she wanted to do something special to show her Godmother how much she is loved and appreciated. I think that it is a beautiful thing that Courier is doing. I just can't wait to see a picture of the finished product.

And by the way, the yarn was eventually gifted to her by Buffalo Wool Co. They saw the heart in her plans.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

it was the white trash and trailer remarks and walmart shopping remarks.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

laurajea said:


> Courier,
> wow did you really post these remarks? I am suprised at the taste of your posts. really. If this is any indication of the type of snob your presenting as you, I feel sorry and sad. You sound like a very hurtful, angry person. You owe a lot of people an apology for your rudeness. All i keep saying to myslef is "REALLY" did someone really post such prejudous and hurtful words. Words simply escape me for such comments. I am not sure people need these type of remarks, this site is for uplifting and supporting each other and being mentors to one another. Bless you, hope you have some better days ahead.


Courier - Please disregard the above.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

laurajea said:


> Courier,
> wow did you really post these remarks? I am suprised at the taste of your posts. really. If this is any indication of the type of snob your presenting as you, I feel sorry and sad. You sound like a very hurtful, angry person. You owe a lot of people an apology for your rudeness. All i keep saying to myslef is "REALLY" did someone really post such prejudous and hurtful words. Words simply escape me for such comments. I am not sure people need these type of remarks, this site is for uplifting and supporting each other and being mentors to one another. Bless you, hope you have some better days ahead.


I for one am appalled at your post! Courier is a wonderful, caring, and extremely giving person! She is none of the hurtful words you are slinging. Obviously, you didn't read all the posts. Her responses to snarky comments are much nicer than mine would have been. Feel free to attack me next if you feel the need to hurt someone, but I feel you owe her an apology! If you read Courier's history of supporting, mentoring, and helping others, I think you'll be impressed. Instead of saying, "Really" to yourself, you should read what you wrote and ask yourself what you were so angry about at the time. You spewed pure venom!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

laurajea said:


> it was the white trash and trailer remarks and walmart shopping remarks.


I don't know what you are referring to. I haven't seen anything like this in Courier's posts.

Again, I think you may need to re-read the posts to get a better understanding of this string.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

laurajea said:


> it was the white trash and trailer remarks and walmart shopping remarks.


What...I read every single post and haven't a clue what you are talking about. And I don't want to know where you are coming from. Life is to short to hate.


----------



## NikkiLaTricoteuse (Jan 2, 2013)

Not crazy at all! I've spent time drooling over this yarn:

http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Windy-Valley-Muskox-Yarn-Vicuna-Yarn-4224.html?CFID=11962847&CFTOKEN=13973537

but don't have the funds to get it. LOL But hey, if I did...oh MY the things I would buy...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great to even see and touch these beautiful yarns.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Enjoy your yarn. Sounds awesome!


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

What!! .....You got to be kidding me................
Where did this come from..........Wow.........

Someone must of been having a bad day when she read that post. To come up with such actuations like that.
So hope you have a better day and don't take things so personally. .........I sure didn't take it the way your talking.
As I always say " Happy Yarning" :lol:



PaKnitter said:


> laurajea said:
> 
> 
> > it was the white trash and trailer remarks and walmart shopping remarks.
> ...


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

QI = Life Force



mewfn said:


> Another exotic yarn, but not as expensive, is Qiviut yarn which is made from the down of the Musk Ox. I bought some in Canada several years ago. It feels like whipped cream when you bury your fingers in it. My source was a local mill on Prince Edward Island, Canada
> sheeptoshawl.com/qiviut-fiber-yarn-and-knitted-items/ They were wonderful and gave us a tour of the mill.
> For Scrabble fans: that is the only English word where the Q is NOT followed by a u, but maybe that word has just been brought into the English language from the source of Musk oxen.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I am surprised at the many pages of comments - kinda, but not really. I stated that this yarn was out of my budget because I am on disability but I did not mean to be judgmental in any way and hope it did not come across that way. I have been thinking on this thread since it started and want to add a "go for it"!! I would love this kind of yarn and maybe some day can save up enough to splurge - especially for someone I love! I knit & crochet for charity and love giving away everything I make so can understand why anyone would buy this yarn if they can. I would love to feel it and sure hope you post a picture of the finished project!!! Bless you & your giving heart!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, I declined the generous offer of the yarn for free! It was a most generous offer but I had made up my mind on the purchase (with the support of many of you)...got the email today that the yarn is on it's way to me. 

I've worked with Qivuit and love it, in fact I made my God Mother a shawl from Qivuit for Christmas this year. She's a very special lady in my life and the lives of many in our family...she deserves the best.

I'll keep you all up to speed on the project.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Please do, you are a special person!


courier770 said:


> Just so everyone knows, I declined the generous offer of the yarn for free! It was a most generous offer but I had made up my mind on the purchase (with the support of many of you)...got the email today that the yarn is on it's way to me.
> 
> I've worked with Qivuit and love it, in fact I made my God Mother a shawl from Qivuit for Christmas this year. She's a very special lady in my life and the lives of many in our family...she deserves the best.
> 
> I'll keep you all up to speed on the project.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Just so everyone knows, I declined the generous offer of the yarn for free! It was a most generous offer but I had made up my mind on the purchase (with the support of many of you)...got the email today that the yarn is on it's way to me.
> 
> I've worked with Qivuit and love it, in fact I made my God Mother a shawl from Qivuit for Christmas this year. She's a very special lady in my life and the lives of many in our family...she deserves the best.
> 
> I'll keep you all up to speed on the project.


I want to know the texture of either! Scratchy, smooth? I know you've played with the Musk Ox/Quivit...I don't know what the 100 % Bison would be like.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bison is quite lovely, not scratchy at all. I'm not sure why people get the impression that it would be. Perhaps just the very image of the animal conjures up those kind of thoughts. It is the soft down of the coat that is used.


----------



## br54999 (Dec 26, 2012)

After reading all 27 pages of post, all I can say is OMG!I agree with the other posters that it IS COURIER'S MONEY and she can spend on what she chooses. Do not lecture me on donating to charity since you do not know me. I would spend $175.00 for yarn if I liked it, but that's why I have several part time jobs, to support my yarn habit. I would like to say I am surprised at the number of negative comments, but I'm not. I have only been a member here for several months and I am constantly amazed at the number of post that have a negative connotation. 

And yes, please post pics of your finished item. I would love to see it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

br54999 said:


> After reading all 27 pages of post, all I can say is OMG!I agree with the other posters that it IS COURIER'S MONEY and she can spend on what she chooses. Do not lecture me on donating to charity since you do not know me. I would spend $175.00 for yarn if I liked it, but that's why I have several part time jobs, to support my yarn habit. I would like to say I am surprised at the number of negative comments, but I'm not. I have only been a member here for several months and I am constantly amazed at the number of post that have a negative connotation.
> 
> And yes, please post pics of your finished item. I would love to see it.


This is not the same forum it was when I became a member.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Not only is it way too expensive, wouldn't the spun gold make for a "can never wash it" item? Wouldn't the gold harden?


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

br54999 said:


> After reading all 27 pages of post, all I can say is OMG!I agree with the other posters that it IS COURIER'S MONEY and she can spend on what she chooses. Do not lecture me on donating to charity since you do not know me. I would spend $175.00 for yarn if I liked it, but that's why I have several part time jobs, to support my yarn habit. I would like to say I am surprised at the number of negative comments, but I'm not. I have only been a member here for several months and I am constantly amazed at the number of post that have a negative connotation.
> And yes, please post pics of your finished item. I would love to see it.


I think we should all respect each other's opinions here. They are, after all, opinions. I haven't perceived much negativity though. I think it's how you read into the comments made. I find the majority of members here quite filled with wisdom when it comes to any subject. I tend to be very practical when it comes to purchasing yarns but limit myself to indulgence. I handspun our Merino wool, knitted a beautifully cabled sweater vest for my hubby, and he caught in barbed wire fencing rendering it non-repairable. After spending all the time on it, it ended up being a lambing tool to wipe off newborns. That's when I decided frugality and simplicity would work far better for me. I'd like to see the end product too.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i'm not buying from them cuz they are hunters -i hate that1


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's your choice.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> i'm not buying from them cuz they are hunters -i hate that1


Who's a hunter?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Does it really matter Mardi? There are people who do not understand that healthy herd management is accomplished through hunting and that the dreaded "wasting disease" (affecting all herds) is being wiped out by herd management.

Some would rather see an entire herd suffer than condone managed "culling" through hunting.

I personally don't hunt but I support hunting, it's my choice!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not a hunter, but I know culling is necessary. I'm also not a vegetarian, so I can't really say anything about people hunting for meat. I'm not in favor of hunting for sport only, but most people hunt for food for their tables and/or others. 

My son's pediatrician used to pay big bucks yearly to shoot an elephant in Africa. He was told which elephant to shoot, as they were culling the herd so the herd would survive. The dead elephant then went to the villagers for food, etc. He got intrinsic, though expensive, satisfaction. He helped the herd, the preserve, and the villagers. I'd rather see culling than see animals die out due to starvation. 

Many states are now allowing accidental roadkill to be used to feed those in need. Notice I said, "Accidental," intentional carries very high fines.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mardi, culling is very necessary though it isn't a pleasant thought. Since the vast majority of "big game" on this continent, no longer has a natural predator..the herds have suffered. Wasting disease is horrid and spreads rapidly in a herd. 

In some remote areas there actually were not ENOUGH hunters to effectively thin herds so "hired guns" (marksmen) had to be brought in to save the integrity of the herd.

On the subject of road kill. Here (where you and I live) road kill will be awarded to the person who strikes the animal but it is by a "permit" that is only issued through local law enforcement. Some road kill is "unsafe"...even moments after the incident if certain organs are "ruptured" and their contents contaminate the meat. I'm trying to find "delicate" wording here.

Hunting permits are issued based on the size of the herd and the fees collected go directly to wildlife management. So it really is a "win, win" situation for all. 

True "trophy" hunters are pretty rare. Just about every state has a program where hunters can donate part of their "take" to charity.

The "outrage" over the event that took place in Boulder, earlier this year, is proof that people are responsible and respect the parameters of hunting seasons, not to mention "reasons".


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow I just got alot of education through this thread. Thanks for being so knowledgeable on this subject and sharing it with those of us who are not.


courier770 said:


> Mardi, culling is very necessary though it isn't a pleasant thought. Since the vast majority of "big game" on this continent, no longer has a natural predator..the herds have suffered. Wasting disease is horrid and spreads rapidly in a herd.
> 
> In some remote areas there actually were not ENOUGH hunters to effectively thin herds so "hired guns" (marksmen) had to be brought in to save the integrity of the herd.
> 
> ...


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> http://store.thebuffalowoolco.com/buffalo-gold/
> 
> Slightly on the expensive side but boy I'd love a skein to make my God Mother a shawlette for Christmas!
> 
> I figure by tomorrow I won't be able to resist any longer!


I read the above before and was wonderig whether you bought any of this yarn?? Very curious and wondering what you would make.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I say if You can afford the price of the yarn and really want it..then buy it...I buy lots of things I don't really need just because I want them...  like 5 containers of yarn I probably won't live long enough to use...and 3 yes 3 expensive sets of interchangeable needles...and I am planning a trip next Friday to a big joanns about 2 hours away and I won't come home empty handed even though I know I don't need more yarn..  to each his own....


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

There is a very practical side of me though. I dashed into Joann's yesterday for a spool of thread and spotted two large skeins of sock yarn in the sale bin. One was red and one was white, the price was only .99 cents for each. Grabbed them! Should make cute socks and matching hats for my grandchildren for next Christmas.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

courier770 said:


> There is a very practical side of me though. I dashed into Joann's yesterday for a spool of thread and spotted two large skeins of sock yarn in the sale bin. One was red and one was white, the price was only .99 cents for each. Grabbed them! Should make cute socks and matching hats for my grandchildren for next Christmas.


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

courier770 said:


> There is a very practical side of me though. I dashed into Joann's yesterday for a spool of thread and spotted two large skeins of sock yarn in the sale bin. One was red and one was white, the price was only .99 cents for each. Grabbed them! Should make cute socks and matching hats for my grandchildren for next Christmas.


Now I have your secret...now to get brave and go yarn hunting.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

In the "Little House" books, by Laura Ingalls Wilder, they called those depressions simply "buffalo wallows." I do recall that Laura mentioned that it looked perfectly round, and grass had grown over it with violets covering the floor of the whole wallow, and considered that it might be a "fairy ring" before she had asked her Pa about it, because it looked so unnatural. If there are any other names for it, I don't know of them, but I haven't really reasearched this, either. I just thought I'd give this little tidbit of off-hand knowledge, for whatever it's worth. I'm curious about it myself, now, so I'm going to find out! Happy knitting, and Happy day to all!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

They are still called Buffalo Wallows. Bison down is very "downy" and light, much like dandelions that go to "seed". The down is easily carried by the winds that blow across their habitats, so collection of the "down" can be very labor intensive.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! have learned so much in the last few pages of replies.
This subject has taken a turn for the better finally.Now this I enjoyed.Thanks for sharing and happy yarning. :lol:


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, courier770, I COMPLETELY understand and applaud your feelings and such a special, well planned gift for your Godmother, as I feel, so very much, the same way about my dear Mother, and would absolutely do this, or anything else as special, to honor her for all my mother has done. My Mother is the most giving, loving, caring, and comforting human being I have ever known, and would give up the last crumb of food she had to see that someone else's needs or desires are met. She isn't perfect, as none of us are, but when I see her, I see God's love demonstrated in so many ways! I truly think it is wonderful that you want to honor your Godmother with something that is to be so infused with yourself in your memories of her, your planning, and time to make it! The monetary value is NOT the point, because, as others have mentioned, people spend hundreds, even thousands of dollars for jewelry, clothing, electronic gadgets, etc. The list goes on for miles, but the point is, to give of yourself in a way that really means something to you and, especially the one to whom you are giving. Whatever the naysayers have to say or what they think of your gift is their problem, so just ignore them, and keep going with the heartfelt love! If only MORE people would put other's needs and desires above their own, this world would be a much, much nicer place for us all! I was fascinated to learn that this yarn exists, though I am not in a position to buy it; but, like so many others who are supporting you on this thread, I would dearly LOVE just the chance to even handle such a delicacy as this! I am looking forward to as much video and as many photographs as you can stand to make of yourself with this yarn, and the project as you work, and ultimately the finished product and your Godmother wearing her wonderful, new shawlette! I feel excited for you, doing something so grand! You are both VERY blessed of God to have each other! We are blessed to have loving people such as yourself, and all of you that have been supporting, giving, and helpful on this site!


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

Mardi, 

Who are hunters? Me? I do fish and have hunted, typically birds, or the occasional wild hog.... although its been two years since I have even shot a gun. We do make gloves, socks, and hats for hunting, fishing, and other outdoors sports, since bison is extremely warm, soft and durable. We attend hunting and sportsman's shows frequently, and belong to several organizations that are hunting and conservation minded. 

We are ranchers, although technically not very good ones since we don't actually raise them for much more than the agricultural tax exemption they bring. We are not a production ranch, and for the last 5 years have actually been buying boxed meat from other rancher friends, as opposed to processing our own animals. We have just recently relocated our herd up to Caprock Canyon, where the original Texas herd was saved by Veryl Goodnight around the turn of the century. The new place is right on hwy 287 right in front of the historic Goodnight Homeplace Museum. 

If you are a vegetarian, I totally respect that, even more so if you live in a tree, don't drive a carbon burning vehicle, and or use electricity consuming devices, (but seeing how you responded by a computer, lets assume you enjoy a few modern conveniences) If you prefer your chicken to come boneless/skinless on styrofoam trays under plastic wrap, then you are really just fooling yourself. I don't want to get into a debate about hunting vs. meat mill ranches, but, for your own education I really think you should take a look at what SCI, The Elk Federation, Ducks Unlimited, Whitetail Assn, and many of the other hunting organizations are doing for conservation of our natural resources and wild lands. Our own population explosion and need for building new strip mall every 5 miles, is so much worse for our wildlife. 
Seasons and quotas are determined to best maintain population based on available food, land and proximity to development. So, not that you were likely to buy yarn from us before I answered, and I know this did nothing to change your mind. maybe you just don't like camo? 



A little about the "buffalo wallows" Bison roll in the dirt to lubricate their skin, as they don't have any lanolin or body oil. We have two such pits at the old ranch, they tend to use the same spots over and over. The effect of this is to loosen the soil up, and make it easy for grass to grow. ...and something we just learned recently about buffalo wallows. The bison were responsible for transporting prairie grass seeds in their coats. When the bison were killed off, we lost the primary seed spreaders for many different grasses. Kind of like the shed bison down was nesting material of choice for many N. American bird species. Eco-systems do evolve, but you never know what the ripple effect of removing something will be. 

Thanks again
Ron


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ron,
Thank you so much for bringing us "city slickers" up to speed! Since moving to the great West I have tried to apply my education and understanding to these issues. I'm originally from NYC...no salsa jokes thank you but a great many of us have had to delve into these subject matters to understand and digest them. It takes more to understand these things than we will ever learn from books.

I remember my first "up close" encounter with a Buffalo...yarn was the furthest thing from my mind and I kept telling my coworker "we need to get out of here". I'll never forget that day, the poor kid was shifting gears and we did get out of that animals way..never thought I'd be blissfully knitting the down of that same animal in front of my fireplace (glass of wine in hand). We all learn, we all grow!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice spinning wheel. Have you checked on current fiber prices and spinning your own yarn?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Mardi,
> 
> Who are hunters? Me? I do fish and have hunted, typically birds, or the occasional wild hog.... although its been two years since I have even shot a gun. We do make gloves, socks, and hats for hunting, fishing, and other outdoors sports, since bison is extremely warm, soft and durable. We attend hunting and sportsman's shows frequently, and belong to several organizations that are hunting and conservation minded.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron,

I'm sorry, evidently, I didn't make myself understood. I was responding to barbbfly. I did not agree with her comment that she would not buy from you because you are a hunter. I have no doubt she buys from hunters all the time without realizing it.

My husband and I are not hunters because it's just never been part of our lives. My husband was raised on a Virginia dairy farm, where they also raised a few chickens and pigs. His uncle processed their food at his Meat Locker. They rarely bought anything from a store. I grew up in Fort Worth where my father's major account was Fort Worth City Meat Packing (I'm old), and his hobby was fishing. Needless to say, we're not vegetarian. My family allowed hunters on their land in Caldwell County. I learned to shoot at an Army Armory when I was in high school. I'm a former member of the NRA and my husband still has a membership. I do believe in eating, and or wearing, what is hunted whenever possible.

My husband and I have many friends that are hunters. I have friends that hunt and fish for their food, as well as their extended family and others. I have a friend in Alaska. He and his wife are Iditarod mushers and have a kennel. They both hunt and fish to feed themselves, as well as their 60+ dogs.

I worked at the original Six Flags over Texas during it's second and third years. I'd always been in awe of the Buffalo, but there I fell in love with them! There was never a day of work that I didn't make it a point to see the buffalo there at least twice a day, more if I could fit it in. Now that we live outside of Chicago, we go to Fermi National Laboratory so I can see the buffalo herd. Prior to 9/11, we used to take our sons in December to see what my husband referred to as the Christmas Buffalo. This past December my husband and I took our son, daughter-in-law, and two grandsons to see the buffalo herds at The Rocky Mountain Arsenal National Wildlife Refuge in Denver, Colorado. I highly recommend a visit if anyone is in the area. My husband was stationed there when it was an Army base.

I always taught my students about the importance of the buffalo in America's history. I have a large print of a painting that hangs/hung? in the Amon Carter Museum of Western Art in Fort Worth. If you don't have one, you should. It is the most beautiful, majestic painting or picture I've ever seen of a buffalo.

I've been crocheting for 63 years and knitting for fifty, but I'd never heard of Bison yarn prior to this forum. Tomorrow, Courier is taking me to see and learn about Bison yarns. I don't know that I'll ever be able to call a buffalo a bison, but I'm excited to learn more about the yarn.

I've learned so much about the yarn, and buffalo, on the current thread we're on. Thank you so much for the information on the Buffalo Wallows. I never imagined that I still had so much to learn about the buffalo. I'm so thrilled that the herds are starting to show up in so many different states. Courier tells me there are some great herds in the mountains here in Colorado. They're on my list. There is nothing to compare with the sight of a buffalo herd grazing.

I'm just a Texan that doesn't want her position to be misunderstood, and I'll buy yarn from you as soon as I know what to buy and do with it.

Mardi


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

mmMardi said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I'm just a Texan that doesn't want her position to be misunderstood,
> 
> Mardi


Ms. Mardi, Total big apologies, it was not you that I meant to direct that response to, just me making a big mistake in the rush to a reply.

Love all your connections with buffalo/bison, and have had a very similar set of experiences here. Our original pair came from the Ft. Worth Zoo 25+ years ago when they were getting rid of them.

I love that painting you are talking about, and we have a print of that, in the original size, Dad has pretty much every painting that featured a bison from the Russels, and Millers, Remingtons and more modern stuff as well, if you ever get up 287 just south of Amarillo in Goodnight, is the new store and museum.

Thank you and I am so so sorry for my misidentification, 
Ron

(any chance you will be at Stitches Midwest?)


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

BuffaloGuy said:


> Ms. Mardi, Total big apologies, it was not you that I meant to direct that response to, just me making a big mistake in the rush to a reply.
> 
> Love all your connections with buffalo/bison, and have had a very similar set of experiences here. Our original pair came from the Ft. Worth Zoo 25+ years ago when they were getting rid of them.
> 
> ...


Loving Buffalos means you never have to say you're sorry! Being a Texan means you have to trip over yourself apologizing. Our apologies offset each other.

I went to the Fort Worth Zoo a lot as a teenager. I loved it, but I'm glad the newer zoos have habitats rather than cages. Surprisingly, I don't remember buffalos at the zoo, but if they were in a cage I probably cried.

Mardi


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

at my knitting guild thet brought fibers ab[ng=d 1 was the underbelly of buffalo and it was like holding a cloud!!!!soooo soft


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am going to be searching for bison yarn in my area especially at the sheep and wool festival.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

It does puzzle me why there is a stigma on culling. Good Cat/Dog/or other pet/animal breeders who want to avoid various hip or other skeletal problems and inbreeding are wise to monitor (if they can) the mothers and fathers of the offspring so that (ESPECIALLY inbreeding) obvious problem signs of health issues and kill off/trade off (depends on size) the unwanted offspring.

If you have a cat/dog...and there are more kittens/pups than there are available teats - have your vet x-ray for problems. It is kinder to let the animal go early if they are not going to be enjoying life. I'm not talking about the 2 or 3 legged adult animals...they got that way through an accident more than 90%.

If there are no other animals to wet-nurse the extra pet/animals, no vet checked problems - be prepared to nurse the animal by hand.

I can readily agree that handling wild animals cannot be controlled like our domesticated - but weather and time can be levelers of population when needed.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

"Culling" is always a difficult subject. There's no "sidestepping" the issue.It's a necessary "evil" that none of us is thrilled with. We do need our herds to be healthy or they will perish. I don't even want to entertain those thoughts. 

I'm NOT a hunter, though I recognize the need for herd management. *shrugs*


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I can readily agree that handling wild animals cannot be controlled like our domesticated - but weather and time can be levelers of population when needed.[/quote]

I understand where you're coming from, but I don't think weather and time are the levelers they once were. Unfortunately, the loss of habitats cause starvation and disease.

Roadkill has become way too common in too many areas. I was driving on an eight lane highway, in Minnesota, about 5:00 one evening. We had to slow down considerably due to traffic, we were moving along, but it was clogged. All of a sudden a deer fell from above in front of my van. I ran over it because there was nowhere to turn due to traffic. A semi to the right of me had originally hit the deer when it ran in front of it. The deer flew up in front of me. I don't know how many others hit it also. Luckily, none of us hit each other. It could have been deadly considering the traffic and speed.

During another two day drive we counted over two dozen dead deer on the side of the road. I think certain areas need to be culled for the survival of the herd and the safety of the population.

Native Americans and Settlers hunted to survive. Would you say the results of hunting and culling are similar in many ways? My question is meant as a question not an argument.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mardi...road kill is such a complex and difficult question. It often involves Multi agencies and so much bureaucracy it can staggar most minds. 

There should be a simpler way to deal with these things!


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

my goodness!!!!this has become quite a subject!!!we need to move on!!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

granny82 said:


> my goodness!!!!this has become quite a subject!!!we need to move on!!!!


Why? This thread has gone from congratulations/condemnations of Courier's purchase, to a defense of what she has chosen to do, to one of the few truly intelligent discussions of animal husbandry and wildlife management that I have seen in far too many years.

My husband and I started out as dairy farmers, one of the few left in Central Massachusetts, and now there are even fewer. Our grandchildren are among the few among their classmates who know where their beef comes from (Nana and Grampy's) and can watch wild turkeys in our front yard here. Even though we were put out of the dairy business because a highway was more important to the state (one that has never been built to it's final conclusion 40 years later), we have held on to the open space by refusing to sell the land. The deer come up to the lower field across from the house and I've been challenged by the buck on many an evening as he oversees his does while they feed.

I am not a hunter, nor is my husband, but we allow hunters here--there are too many houses in the area now not to control the deer herds--as long as they ask. The ones I dislike most are the ones whose attitude is that if it isn't posted they aren't trespassing. and who am I to tell them they aren't welcome on my land and to leave, and who think that the barbed wire fences are an impediment to keep them from going anywhere they damned well please instead of to protect my beef cows and sheep. I especially dislike the ones who *have* to hunt to put meat on the table, but who think nothing of spending several hundred dollars for new guns and camo each year and who damage the trees by knocking together anything they can for deer stands and then just abandon them for us to clean up after in the spring, who leave their trash and block our cart roads.

This has become an intelligent conversation, allowing people to politely air their differences after a flame war start. If you don't want to read the discourse, unwatch the thread and go and read the General Chitchat section for the jokes. If this discussion is offensive to you, then you have the option to opt out of it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Responsible hunters won't trespass and will hunt safely..the key word is "responsible". Sadly there's always a few who bring bad press to any group.

For a few years I lived in Northern Michigan after my parents retired. They bought a nice piece of land and had a home built. I remember the local DNR guy telling my dad to NEVER approach hunters that were trespassing and to call him instead. When my father asked "why", the man's response was great "Charlie, they are armed, don't peeve them off!".


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Responsible hunters won't trespass and will hunt safely..the key word is "responsible". Sadly there's always a few who bring bad press to any group.
> 
> For a few years I lived in Northern Michigan after my parents retired. They bought a nice piece of land and had a home built. I remember the local DNR guy telling my dad to NEVER approach hunters that were trespassing and to call him instead. When my father asked "why", the man's response was great "Charlie, they are armed, don't peeve them off!".


I've only done that once, with a family group--5 cars of guys from 14 to 60 ish who were blocking my cart road across from the house. I stopped and told them that if they didn't have permission to hunt here they had to leave. They told me they knew the owner. My response was, "Really? And how do you know my husband?" No answer to that. They said since it wasn't posted they could hunt anywhere they wanted. My response was that if they were there when I got back from the market I'd call the state police and have them removed for trespass. They left. I think that they heard I called the SPCA on the guy who I watched dump his unwanted cats in my dooryard.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Rural living has drawbacks like these kinds of things (trespassing hunters and dumpers of unwanted pets), just as city life has it's own brand of drawbacks. My years in Northern Michigan were interesting but not my cup of tea. What I did find out is that trespassing hunters were usually NOT from the area. The locals knew exactly who owned what property, where the property lines were and if they stepped onto someone's land - it was to come knock on the front door!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Rural living has drawbacks like these kinds of things (trespassing hunters and dumpers of unwanted pets), just as city life has it's own brand of drawbacks. My years in Northern Michigan were interesting but not my cup of tea. What I did find out is that trespassing hunters were usually NOT from the area. The locals knew exactly who owned what property, where the property lines were and if they stepped onto someone's land - it was to come knock on the front door!


Yes, most of the guys we allow to hunt here are the adjunct kids, co-workers of my husband's, and a few elderly gentlemen who know to park in the yard, off the street. That lets us know they are there and if they are there too long (how long can an 80 yo hunt anyway, especially alone) that we need to check and see if they are all right. They all know where the 500 foot limits are and they don't take shots at the Durhams.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Finally a turn for the better and interesting topic from this thread. This is now enjoyable. Thanks for sharing and happy yarning.:thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

This topic has become very interesting and educational. Being a city dweller all of my life, it is enlightening to read this thread.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Buffalo Guy and Courier, can you please explain wasting disease.

Also, Buffalo Guy, do you now have a store in Goodnight, TX? I know that your yarn is sold at Jennings Street Yarn Co. in Fort Worth, TX, but would love to come to your store --- would make a great day trip from DFW to visit your store and see the museum.


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, Dad just opened a really amazing store up in Goodnight, right across from the visitor center and the Goodnight House. It really is a great day trip.

Dad has been collecting bison memoribila for 20+ years and has some interesting things, as well as our current product line.

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

That is very expensive yarn but I certainly would buy some for that special someone an maybe I will for Xmas this year It is very beautiful and who I would do it for are very earth friendly people and they would certainly appreciate it immensely. Go for it if you can and happy knitting


----------



## granny82 (Feb 15, 2013)

\looked up Goodnight and the 2000 cenus was 18!!!!!!


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

The link you posted is dead now, so hopefully you made the decision and went with it!!!


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

TO ALL THAT LOOKED UP BUFFALO YARN CO THE SITE IS NOT DEAD YOU HAVE TO GO FURTHER I GOT ON AND REGISTERED FOR THEIR NEWSLETTER SO PLEASE TRY AGAIN IF YOU ARE INTERESTED OOPS SORRY FOR CAPS TOO EARLY IN MORNING 
HAPPY KNITTING


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Courier: could you tell us about the progress on your project?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I checked out the Buffalo Yarn site. It is pricy but I will continue to monitor.


----------

